# MAXXMEM Benchmark Results Thread



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello all, welcome to the MAXXMEM Benchmark Results Thread.   I made this thread so that we can all post our scores up and have a decent idea of what to expect from our RAM and just to have it serve as some sort of database fro those looking for overclocking info on certain RAM kits or what not.

If you are going to post scores, please post them in the below format.  The MAXXMEM window must in the post along with the below format.

*User Name-
Intel/AMD-
RAM-
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 
CPU-
BOARD-
OPERATING SYSTEM-
RAM TIMINGS-
RAM SPEED-
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-
MEM READ (MB/sec)-
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-
MEM LATENCY (ns)-*

Please feel free to chip in your own results if you want to

YOU CAN DOWNLOAD MAXXMEM HERE
*Stats.*
CLICK HERE


I'll start it off:


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2010)

If you want to make this a real good research effort, you should start @ 1066 mem, and 1600mhz NB.

First, compare how increase in NB multi affects bandwidth and L3.

Then, go to 1333, and do the same, however, due to AMD's own recommendations, NB speed should be 2000mhz minimum, but I think it might be beneficial to see from 1600NB up.

Then, of course, 1600mhz mem. Again, AMD recommends 2400NB AT LEAST, but again, it would be interesting to see the scaling...

I'd also be interested in how CPU multi affects that too. For example, for 2.8ghz...then 3.2ghz, 3.6ghz, 4.0ghz...

Of course HWBOT has an article up kinda doing the same thing...and I've also done such testing myself...but another source of info would be great...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> If you want to make this a real good research effort, you should start @ 1066 mem, and 1600mhz NB.
> 
> First, compare how increase in NB multi affects bandwidth and L3.
> 
> ...



For now what I wanted to do since rig is up and running already at these settings is try and get better from here.  once I found my best settings then I'll go ahead and drop the NB speed and loosen up timings and stuff and go from there.  Kinda backwards but yeah


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2010)

OK, so you just want to optimize things for yourself, then?

Run 1600mhz, 2600NB, best timings the ram can do, and call it done.

Also, grab the app Maxxmem, as another testing tool.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> OK, so you just want to optimize things for yourself, then?
> 
> Run 1600mhz, 2600NB, best timings the ram can do, and call it done.



At first.  Then I'll go ahead and do as you stated above.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2010)

Might be interesting to see how different boards deal with it too...maybe some of us here can toss up some numebrs with you, and we might see what the best board is for memory?

Mind you, my ideas are kinda alot of work...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Might be interesting to see how different boards deal with it too...maybe some of us here can toss up some numebrs with you, and we might see what the best board is for memory?
> 
> Mind you, my ideas are kinda alot of work...



That's fine with me.  What I would appreaciate is that if anybody does this.  Run a few benches and compile them into one PM.  Then I can go ahead and add to the OP.  I will hopefully be receiving my X6 and Crosshair IV this week.  If I do this is the RAM i'll be using anyways.  How's that for another board?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2010)

Guys, OP is updated with results from another member.  It was his laptop but as satted, this is just for comparison.  Why not?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, I haven't restarted my PC so I haven't lowered my CAS yet, but I did lower a few timings and my memory latency dropped a bit but my L3 Cache went up a bit, any input on that?
8-8-8-20




8-7-7-20






Ran it again and it seems to vary.  Overall this one is better.  My Memory is .1 higher, but my L3 is .4 lower.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's where I have mine set to CP.






You should be able to tighten timings some.

EDIT:

The fluctuation was from your CPU PLL Clockgen, look at your HTT speed. Add a notch to that in bios from 1.2v to 1.3v and it should do it less.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 9, 2010)

CP, I'll send you a PM with the settings I've tried.



cadaveca said:


> OK, so you just want to optimize things for yourself, then?
> 
> Run 1600mhz, 2600NB, best timings the ram can do, and call it done.
> 
> Also, grab the app Maxxmem, as another testing tool.



Agreed on Maxxmen. You'll be able to tell if any timings you played with are going to show any tangible results in benches. Increases in that bench (and by how much of one) have always proved to show increases in other benches.

Also, fwiw CP I found that with 1333 7-7-7-18 1T ram and resulting 2600 cpu-nb that I needed 3600 on the core to fully benefit from it all. This was on the same Gigabyte board with F3l bios and a C3 955. F7 actually showed better memory performance and that board also takes a big memory performance hit when at least Raid 0 is enabled.

I know I've seen it mentioned on XS cadaveca, and I've just recently been able to verify this some what, but compared to my Gigabyte 790fxt-ud5p with the same ram and my 555 C3 that fully unlocks without problems, clock for clock my Gigabyte board is faster even though I've run up the HT Link to 2600 on the MSI board. Though, it is a 790GX so I'm not sure what the implications are compared to the 790FX. I would think it should be pretty similar given similar hardware and the same ram sticks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> CP, I'll send you a PM with the settings I've tried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll look into maxxmem when I get home today and give that a shot.  Thanks


----------



## Super Sarge (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is my Bench Mark


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 11, 2010)

have you tried using memset?? I think it works on AMD rigs im not sure if not try cpu tweaker. they allow on the fly tming changes the only one thats locked is the CAS the very first timing the rest are fully customizable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2010)

memset didn't want to work, CPU tweaker did though. Guys hold off on the runs, Imma be changing it up a bit, just need a day or two till I find more time.  I mean I don't mind you posting, but I'm not adding anything else to the OP for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, OP updated.  Let's get the party rollin' 

Google docs spreadsheet linked to OP to keep track of things.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's fine with me.  What I would appreaciate is that if anybody does this.  Run a few benches and compile them into one PM.  Then I can go ahead and add to the OP.  I will hopefully be receiving my X6 and Crosshair IV this week.  If I do this is the RAM i'll be using anyways.  How's that for another board?



The Crosshair IV is on it way to you today. It handles DDR3 better than any other AMD board that I've owned.


----------



## b2vFAh6J (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys, here's mine.




My bios settings are definately not optimized. I'm thinking about creating a small, micro-xp installation with some small benchmark/cpu burn utilities.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> The Crosshair IV is on it way to you today. It handles DDR3 better than any other AMD board that I've owned.



thanks bro, really looking forward to that 



b2vFAh6J said:


> Hi guys, here's mine.
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/4925/maxxmem271947.jpg
> My bios settings are definately not optimized. I'm thinking about creating a small, micro-xp installation with some small benchmark/cpu burn utilities.



Thanks for posting your results.  I'll update the spreadsheet when I get home


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 15, 2010)

User Name-JrRacinFan
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-2x2GB Nanya 1066 CL7
CPU-Core i3 530
BOARD-Asus P7P55 WS
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 x64 Ultimate
RAM TIMINGS-7-7-7-20 1T
RAM SPEED-628/1256
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-8670
MEM READ (MB/sec)-8255
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-6985
MEM LATENCY (ns)-84.7


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2010)

Just what I've been waiting for, another Memory benchmark!

Triple Channel FTW!!!!

Small overclock on the ram, fairly tight timings too(for 1600Mhz):






User Name- mlee49
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Corsair Dominator GT(1600Mhz)
CPU-i7 920
BOARD-Evga X58(E758)
OPERATING SYSTEM-Win7 64x
RAM TIMINGS-7-7-7-21
RAM SPEED-1624Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-16317MB/s
MEM READ (MB/sec)-14348MB/s
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-13065MB/s
MEM LATENCY (ns)-50.7ns


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is the benchie for the pair of systems I have next to me here:

User Name-Yukikaze
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-12GB (6x2GB) OCZ Platinum DDR3 1600Mhz (Stock: 7-7-7-24, 1.65v)
CPU-i7 975
BOARD-DFI LanParty DK X58-T3eH6
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows Vista 64-bit
RAM TIMINGS-6-6-6-15-1T
RAM SPEED-1333Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-16663MB/s
MEM READ (MB/sec)-15090MB/s
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-13181MB/s
MEM LATENCY (ns)-50.1ns






User Name-Yukikaze
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM-2GB (2x1GB) OCZ Platinum EL DDR1 400Mhz + 1GB Geil DDR1 400Mhz
CPU-Opteron 180
BOARD-Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows Vista 64-bit
RAM TIMINGS-2-3-3-6-2T
RAM SPEED-400Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-3799MB/s
MEM READ (MB/sec)-5820MB/s
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-3865MB/s
MEM LATENCY (ns)-70.7ns






What's weird, though, is that the Everest reading I have for the Opteron 180 is way different, with much faster copy and much lower latency. I do not get a change like this on my i7, though:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, hopefullythis thread gets as big as my wprime thread.  It's been fun over there.

For the ones who posted without the format in the OP.  Please edit your post with the format filled out so I can add your scores when I get home.  Thanks.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 15, 2010)

AthlonX2
Intel
GSkill Trident
Xeon W3520
eVGA E758
Windows 7 x64
99924
2000Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-21857
MEM READ (MB/sec)-18936
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-17104
MEM LATENCY (ns)-41.2


----------



## somebody (Jun 15, 2010)

Any particular reason to use 1.50 

Latest is 1.84

# v1.73, MaxxPI.net / HWbot.org  submit added (30/12/2009)
# v1.74, minor bugfixes (03/01/2010)
# v1.80, maintenance update, Quick compare added (19/04/2010)
# v1.82, minor bugfixes at Quick compare (22/04/2010)
# v1.84, several bugfixes and other issues (14/06/2010) NEW!

http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---preview.php


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

somebody said:


> Any particular reason to use 1.50
> 
> Latest is 1.84
> 
> ...



just the one j downloaded, if you can link me to the latest on please do so and I'll update the OP   Thanks


----------



## somebody (Jun 15, 2010)

Here you go.

http://www.maxxpi.net/modules/download_gallery/dlc.php?file=15

If it does not work directly the link I posted previously is the download page.  Have fun.


----------



## dumo (Jun 15, 2010)

User Name-Dumo
AMD-
Corsair Dom. GT 1600C6
AMD 1090T
Asus M4A89TD-Pro
Windows 7 ENT. 32
RAM TIMINGS- 6-6-6-18-24
DDR3 1934
MEM COPY 19026 MB/sec.
MEM READ 13447 MB/sec.
MEM WRITE 12015 MB/sec.
MEM LATENCY 40.3 ns.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

That's some pretty sick numbers dumo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

b2vFAh6J said:


> Hi guys, here's mine.
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/4925/maxxmem271947.jpg
> My bios settings are definately not optimized. I'm thinking about creating a small, micro-xp installation with some small benchmark/cpu burn utilities.



Please update your post with the format in the OP and advise when done so I can update the spreadsheet with your info.  Thanks.



JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100615/Capture024.jpg
> 
> User Name-JrRacinFan
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> ...





mlee49 said:


> Just what I've been waiting for, another Memory benchmark!
> 
> Triple Channel FTW!!!!
> 
> ...





Yukikaze said:


> Here is the benchie for the pair of systems I have next to me here:
> 
> User Name-Yukikaze
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> ...





AthlonX2 said:


> AthlonX2
> Intel
> GSkill Trident
> Xeon W3520
> ...





somebody said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.maxxpi.net/modules/download_gallery/dlc.php?file=15
> 
> If it does not work directly the link I posted previously is the download page.  Have fun.





dumo said:


> User Name-Dumo
> AMD-
> Corsair Dom. GT 1600C6
> AMD 1090T
> ...





all updated guys, OP updated with fresh spreadsheet   Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

Lowered timings.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone actually submit their results to HWBot?  I did and got 120ish.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Anyone actually submit their results to HWBot?  I did and got 120ish.



Naw, I haven't.  I'm working on this so I'll submit some better runs.  Plus for that I have my i7


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 16, 2010)

User Name-cadaveca
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM-Corsair Dominator GT 2000C8 4x2GB
CPU-Phenom 2 955BE
BOARD-Crosshair 3 Formula
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate 64
RAM TIMINGS-6-6-6-18-1t
RAM SPEED-1733mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-14112
MEM READ (MB/sec)-11132
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-8663
MEM LATENCY (ns)-48.2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> User Name-cadaveca
> Intel/AMD-AMD
> RAM-Corsair Dominator GT 2000C8 4x2GB
> CPU-Phenom 2 955BE
> ...



updated, good numbers   I am going to try tighter at the same speed, but once I'm done with that Imma see what it takes to get my RAM at 1600 MHz.  It's rated at 1600 but 9-9-9-24 2T


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2010)

New update! 






User Name-JrRacinFan
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-2x2GB Nanya 1066 CL7
CPU-Core i3 530
BOARD-Asus P7P55 WS
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 x64 Ultimate
RAM TIMINGS-7-7-7-20 1T
RAM SPEED-619/1238
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-10283
MEM READ (MB/sec)-10089
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-8933
MEM LATENCY (ns)-83.4


----------



## Super Sarge (Jun 16, 2010)

here is my MaxxMem shot


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 16, 2010)

Here ya go CP! i even beat your 1300Mhz ram with my 1066ramz LOLZ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

Super Sarge said:


> here is my MaxxMem shot
> http://i47.tinypic.com/35hqp2v.jpg



quoted from the OP    pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee
_
"If you are going to post scores, please post them in the below format. CPU-z memory tab and maxxmem have to be on the screenshot.

User Name-
Intel/AMD-
RAM-
CPU-
BOARD-
OPERATING SYSTEM-
RAM TIMINGS-
RAM SPEED-
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-
MEM READ (MB/sec)-
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-
MEM LATENCY (ns)-"_


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> New update!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100616/Capture025.jpg
> 
> ...



updated.  What did you change from your last post, seems a lot better.  Higher CPU clock speed/QPI?


----------



## Super Sarge (Jun 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> quoted from the OP    pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee
> _
> "If you are going to post scores, please post them in the below format. CPU-z memory tab and maxxmem have to be on the screenshot.
> 
> ...


'' "


----------



## Melvis (Jun 16, 2010)

Runs well apart from detecting that my RAM is running in single channel and that i get better scores with everest. Apart from that seems like a good little benchmarker.

User Name- Melvis
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 2x1GB G.Skill DDR500
CPU- AMD FX-57 @ 2.8GHz 
BOARD- Gigabyte K8NF-9 Ultra Skt 939
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows XP SP3 32bit
RAM TIMINGS- 3-4-4-8
RAM SPEED- "500MHz"
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 4162
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 7116
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 4719
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 58.3


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry about the pic..i cant figure out how to keep them from shrinking on my posts.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated.  What did you change from your last post, seems a lot better.  Higher CPU clock speed/QPI?



Just a a bump in QPI. I am going to be doing alot of testing this morning.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

Super Sarge said:


> '' "



for the next one make sure the format is filled out.  I'll update this when I get home.



Melvis said:


> Runs well apart from detecting that my RAM is running in single channel and that i get better scores with everest. Apart from that seems like a good little benchmarker.
> 
> User Name- Melvis
> Intel/AMD- AMD
> ...


I'll updte when I get home


AlienIsGOD said:


> View attachment 36318
> 
> Sorry about the pic..i cant figure out how to keep them from shrinking on my posts.


please fill out the format in the OP and update your post.  Thank you.


JrRacinFan said:


> Just a a bump in QPI. I am going to be doing alot of testing this morning.



keep me posted via text


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 16, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Runs well apart from detecting that my RAM is running in single channel and that i get better scores with everest. Apart from that seems like a good little benchmarker.



Exactly the same issue as I am having on my Opteron 180 setup as I wrote above. Maybe there is a bug in the program somewhere that affects results on older DDR1-based AMD chips ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 16, 2010)

Here ya go CP! fixed my stuff






User Name- Brandonwh64
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 3x2GB Crucial D9's
CPU- I7 920 Stock clocks
BOARD- Asus Rampage II Gene
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Home Premium
RAM TIMINGS- 8-8-8-20
RAM SPEED- "1066MHz"
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 12431
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 10993
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 9609
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 69.7


----------



## Bot (Jun 16, 2010)

User Name- BoT
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 2x2GB OCZ Platinum
CPU- QX9650 @ 3.6GHz
BOARD- Asus P5Q-E
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Pro x64
RAM TIMINGS- 6-6-6-18
RAM SPEED- "800MHz"
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 8087
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 8796
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 7471
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 63.9


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 16, 2010)

Since I'm a little late to ask......I'll ask anyway. 

Any reason CP why your using the single threaded version over the multi? Less data to add in? 

Meant to ask when I first posted but got busy since then. Was going to suggest that over single, but just wondering now since several have already posted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here ya go CP! fixed my stuff
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100616/memmaxx.jpg
> 
> ...






Bot said:


> View attachment 36322
> 
> User Name- BoT
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



updated, but include CPUz memory tab on your next one please.


mastrdrver said:


> Since I'm a little late to ask......I'll ask anyway.
> 
> Any reason CP why your using the single threaded version over the multi? Less data to add in?
> 
> Meant to ask when I first posted but got busy since then. Was going to suggest that over single, but just wondering now since several have already posted.



didn't see a multithreaded one when googling for this.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated, but include CPUz memory tab on your next one please.
> 
> 
> didn't see a multithreaded one when googling for this.



Makes sense. I didn't see the single threading one until you posted a ss of your bench.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Makes sense. I didn't see the single threading one until you posted a ss of your bench.



link me to the one you are talking about please


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---preview---multi.php


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---preview---multi.php



Looks interesting but I rather keep it simple with the version we are using.  Seems to be scaling very well users are not having any issues with it.  Unless you guys disagree I don't think we should change versions???


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 17, 2010)

The only reason I used it was that Everest was single threaded and it helped put things in perspective when working on timings and overclocking of ram and cpu-nb.

Though I do agree with you CP that the single threaded bench is going to be easier to handle data wise. I was just asking out of curiosity though since I should have asked it back on the first page.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> The only reason I used it was that Everest was single threaded and it helped put things in perspective when working on timings and overclocking of ram and cpu-nb.
> 
> Though I do agree with you CP that the single threaded bench is going to be easier to handle data wise. I was just asking out of curiosity though since I should have asked it back on the first page.



No problem bro, questions are accepted anytime 

Yeah I'd just like to keep things simple and keep having some fun looking at peeps post their numbers.  Keep'em coming fellas


----------



## somebody (Jun 17, 2010)

User Name-somebody
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-1x 2GB of OCZ PC3-8500 7-7-7-16 @1.5V + 1x 2GB of Kingston PC3-10700 9-9-9-24 @1.5V 
CPU-Core i7 860
BOARD-GA-P55-UD6
OPERATING SYSTEM-VHP 32bit
RAM TIMINGS-7-7-7-21 1T @1.64V
RAM SPEED-700/1400
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-15510
MEM READ (MB/sec)-18738
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-17716
MEM LATENCY (ns)-47.5







Bit low on the memory clock


----------



## johnspack (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmm,  time for me to learn how to tweak mem settings..  only got #6 spot for ddr2!

johnspack
Intel
Mushkin Ascents 1066
E8400@3870Mhz
Asus P5Q Deluxe
XP64
5-5-5-15
DDR2 1074Mhz
Copy 9249 MB/s
Read 8270 MB/s
Write 8957 MB/s
Latency 63.9s


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2010)

Update me CP!!

User Name- Brandonwh64
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 3x2GB Crucial D9's
CPU- I7 920 @ 4021Mhz
BOARD- Asus Rampage II Gene
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Home Premium
RAM TIMINGS- 8-8-8-20
RAM SPEED- "1148Mhz"
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 16546
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 13862
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 13638
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 58


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll update all missing shortly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

somebody said:


> User Name-somebody
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> RAM-1x 2GB of OCZ PC3-8500 7-7-7-16 @1.5V + 1x 2GB of Kingston PC3-10700 9-9-9-24 @1.5V
> CPU-Core i7 860
> ...





johnspack said:


> Hmm,  time for me to learn how to tweak mem settings..  only got #6 spot for ddr2!
> 
> johnspack
> Intel
> ...





brandonwh64 said:


> Update me CP!!
> 
> User Name- Brandonwh64
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...




updated guys, thanks a lot.


----------



## raptori (Jun 17, 2010)

those are my results so far:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the results raptori, please update your post by filling in the format in the OP.  Thanks.


----------



## char[] rager (Jun 18, 2010)

*User Name*- char[] rager
*Intel/AMD*- Intel
*RAM*- 6 GB DDR3 Triple-Channel OCZ Gold 
*CPU*- Core i7 920 @ 3818.2 MHz
*BOARD*- Asus P6T-Deluxe
*OPERATING SYSTEM*- Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 64-Bit
*RAM TIMINGS*- (7-7-7-21-1T)
*RAM SPEED*- 1527.2 MHz
*MEM COPY* (MB/sec)- 18873 MByte/sec
*MEM READ*(MB/sec)- 15830 MByte/sec
*MEM WRITE* (MB/sec)- 14856 MByte/sec
*MEM LATENCY* (ns)- 48.0 ns


----------



## 34.50 (Jun 18, 2010)

Stock i7 860, MSI P55-GD65, GSkill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 8GB @7-7-7-21


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2010)

34.50 said:


> Stock i7 860, MSI P55-GD65, GSkill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 8GB @7-7-7-21
> 
> View attachment 36363
> View attachment 36364



hello please fill out the format in the OP.  Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> *User Name*- char[] rager
> *Intel/AMD*- Intel
> *RAM*- 6 GB DDR3 Triple-Channel OCZ Gold
> *CPU*- Core i7 920 @ 3818.2 MHz
> ...




updated


----------



## runnin17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Still playing around with these sticks and motherboard.



[/URL]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2010)

runnin17 said:


> Still playing around with these sticks and motherboard.
> 
> [url]http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/136/20100618074326.png[/URL][/URL]



Please fill out the format in the OP, thanks.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 19, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Exactly the same issue as I am having on my Opteron 180 setup as I wrote above. Maybe there is a bug in the program somewhere that affects results on older DDR1-based AMD chips ?



Maybe, im not sure, ill have to do a test on my SLi rig and see what it says.

Just did a quick test with my X6 and all seems fine so far, but do my timings seems right?


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 19, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Maybe im not sure, ill have to do a test on my SLi rig and see what it says.
> 
> Just did a quick test with my X6 and all seems fine so far, but do my timings seems right?



I don't see anything weird there at first glance. BTW, how is that 1055T treating you ? I bought a 1055T off Kantastic for a buddy of mine to replace his Phenom II x3 710 (the x3 was too slow at rendering for his linking) and he loves the new six core chip.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 19, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> I don't see anything weird there at first glance. BTW, how is that 1055T treating you ? I bought a 1055T off Kantastic for a buddy of mine to replace his Phenom II x3 710 (the x3 was too slow at rendering for his linking) and he loves the new six core chip.



ok cool, its just that i had to change all the settings in the BIOS first because the motherboard didn't automatically set it correctly. 

TBH i haven't had much time to play around with it, had to send the mobo back as it was having all sorts of issues, but since i got it back with a updated BIOS it has been running well with out fault.  I have Transcoded the odd movie in about 10mins flat so that was impressive (1.3GB in size), 5mins+ quicker then a X4 945 i tested before. 

It seems pretty quick and overall so far im pleased with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

let's keep this thread rollin' folks.  I just haven't had time to mess with my RAM, but I'll be doing so soon now that I got my X6.


----------



## Bot (Jun 23, 2010)

User Name- BoT
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 8 GB Corsair Dominater GT 2000  
CPU- Core i7 860 @ 3603 MHz
BOARD- EVGA P55 FTW
OPERATING SYSTEM- Microsoft Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit
RAM TIMINGS- (7-7-7-20-1T)
RAM SPEED- 1802 MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 17405 MByte/sec
MEM READ(MB/sec)- 18080 MByte/sec
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 15791 MByte/sec
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 45.4 ns


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 23, 2010)

User Name- Aphexdreamer
Intel/AMD- AMD Phenom II x4 965
RAM- 4 GB G Skill RIP JAW STOCK 1333 (7 7 7) 
CPU- Phenom II 965 @ 4095mhz
BOARD- MSI 890GXM g65
OPERATING SYSTEM- Microsoft Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit
RAM TIMINGS- (9-9-9-24-1T)
RAM SPEED- 1802 MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 12174 MByte/sec
MEM READ(MB/sec)- 9878 MByte/sec
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 8315MByte/sec
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 56.6 ns








First run guys learned a lot from this thread. Any tips?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 23, 2010)

very nice thread i will upload my score soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

Bot said:


> User Name- BoT
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> RAM- 8 GB Corsair Dominater GT 2000
> CPU- Core i7 860 @ 3603 MHz
> ...





AphexDreamer said:


> User Name- Aphexdreamer
> Intel/AMD- AMD Phenom II x4 965
> RAM- 4 GB G Skill RIP JAW STOCK 1333 (7 7 7)
> CPU- Phenom II 965 @ 4095mhz
> ...



UPDATED 



hayder.master said:


> very nice thread i will upload my score soon



Thank you, looking forward to it


----------



## Melvis (Jun 24, 2010)

User Name- Melvis
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 2x1GB Mushkin DDR500
CPU- Athlon X2 4600+ 939
BOARD- Gigabyte K8N Pro-SLi
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows XP 32
RAM TIMINGS- 3-4-3-10
RAM SPEED- 500MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 4323
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 7330
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 4642
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 63.5


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

Melvis said:


> User Name- Melvis
> Intel/AMD- AMD
> RAM- 2x1GB Mushkin DDR500
> CPU- Athlon X2 4600+ 939
> ...



updated.


----------



## Bot (Jun 24, 2010)

User Name- BoT
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 4 GB Samsung
CPU- Intel C2D SU7300 @ 1.733GHz
BOARD- ASUS UL80VT (GS45)
OPERATING SYSTEM- Microsoft Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit
RAM TIMINGS- (7-6-7-20)
RAM SPEED- 533.3 MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 4967 MByte/sec
MEM READ(MB/sec)- 4988 MByte/sec
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 4948 MByte/sec
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 101.5 ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

your 3rd submission bot   Updated.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 25, 2010)

User Name- exodusprime1337
Intel/AMD- amd
RAM- 2x2gb mushkin pc3 12800 ddr 1600 @ 1728Mhz 7,7,7,20 cr1
CPU- amd phenom II 1090t
BOARD- asus m4a79t deluxe
OPERATING SYSTEM- windows 7 ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS- 7,7,7,20 cr 1
RAM SPEED- 1728
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 15110 Mbyte
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 11076 Mbyte
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 9144 Mbyte
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 48.4ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> User Name- exodusprime1337
> Intel/AMD- amd
> RAM- 2x2gb mushkin pc3 12800 ddr 1600 @ 1728Mhz 7,7,7,20 cr1
> CPU- amd phenom II 1090t
> ...



updated


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 25, 2010)

User Name- MetalRacer
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- GSkill PI's 3x2GB 1600 MHz CL8
CPU- i7 980x
BOARD- Rampage II Extreme
OPERATING SYSTEM- Vista 32-bit
RAM TIMINGS- 7-7-7-20
RAM SPEED- 1676 MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 17801
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 17616
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 12019
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 45.8


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> User Name- MetalRacer
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> RAM- GSkill PI's 3x2GB 1600 MHz CL8
> CPU- i7 980x
> ...




updated


----------



## Fatal (Jun 25, 2010)

User Name- Fatal
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM- 2x2gb Corsair Dominators DDR2 8500 
CPU- amd phenom II 940 BE
BOARD- DFI LP DK 790FXB-M2RSH
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS- 5,5,5,15 
RAM SPEED- 1040
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 10704 Mbyte
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 8692 Mbyte
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 8468 Mbyte
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 67.7 ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2010)

Fatal said:


> User Name- Fatal
> Intel/AMD-AMD
> RAM- 2x2gb Corsair Dominators DDR2 8500
> CPU- amd phenom II 940 BE
> ...



updated


----------



## DOM (Jun 25, 2010)

User Name-DOM
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-G.SKILL Trident 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 2000
CPU-Intel Core i7-980X
BOARD-ASUS P6X58D Premium
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate 64 - Bit
RAM TIMINGS-7-8-7-24
RAM SPEED-1800Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-18873
MEM READ (MB/sec)-18186
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-12875
MEM LATENCY (ns)-46.1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll update when I get home


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 25, 2010)

User Name- mlee49
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-Samsung?
CPU-T9600 mobile cpu
BOARD-Clevo 860-eTU
OPERATING SYSTEM-XP
RAM TIMINGS-7-7-7-20
RAM SPEED-533Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-5809
MEM READ (MB/sec)-6734
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-5433
MEM LATENCY (ns)-83.1






Not bad for my laptop!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2010)

DOM said:


> User Name-DOM
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> RAM-G.SKILL Trident 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 2000
> CPU-Intel Core i7-980X
> ...


updated



mlee49 said:


> User Name- mlee49
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> RAM-Samsung?
> CPU-T9600 mobile cpu
> ...



If you can please run it with a shot of cpuz "memory" tab open please, thanks.


----------



## somebody (Jun 27, 2010)

Didn't think of doing a laptop. 

User Name-somebody
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-2x 2GB of Kingston PC2-6400
CPU-P8600
BOARD-JALA0 (Acer TM4730G)
OPERATING SYSTEM-VB 32bit
RAM TIMINGS-5-5-5-15 1T @1.8V
RAM SPEED-459/918
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-7207
MEM READ (MB/sec)-8100
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-7614
MEM LATENCY (ns)-60.3


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jun 27, 2010)

Here's mine. CPU at 4200Mhz not the 4400Mhz Maxmem is saying.

User Name- {JNT}Raptor
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 3x2gb Triple Channel OCZ Gold XTC OCZ3G1600LV2G @ 1.66v's
CPU- I7 920
BOARD- ASUS P6T Deluxe V2
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win 7 64bit
RAM TIMINGS- 22-7-8-7
RAM SPEED- 1603 Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 19103
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 16779
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 15158
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 46.9


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

somebody said:


> Didn't think of doing a laptop.
> 
> User Name-somebody
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> ...





{JNT}Raptor said:


> Here's mine. CPU at 4200Mhz not the 4400Mhz Maxmem is saying.
> 
> User Name- {JNT}Raptor
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



Thanks guys, updated


----------



## Bot (Jun 29, 2010)

one more 

User Name- BoT
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 12GB G.SKILL PI+ Turbulence
CPU- Core i7 920 @ 4200 MHz
BOARD- ASUS P6X58D-Premium
OPERATING SYSTEM- Microsoft Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit
RAM TIMINGS- (6-7-6-20-2T)
RAM SPEED- 1600 MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 18798 MByte/sec
MEM READ(MB/sec)- 16573 MByte/sec
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 14267 MByte/sec
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 45.7 ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bot said:


> one more
> 
> User Name- BoT
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



Thank you man


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey CP, what bios are you on? Do your timings set in bios show correctly in cpu-tweaker 1.5?

Fwiw this is faster than 6-6-6-18 25tRC 1T. Both have passed memtest86+ for hours.

User Name- mastrdrver
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 2x2GB of TR3X6G1600C7D ver 2.2
CPU- Athlon X3 435
BOARD- Gigabyte 790fxt-ud5p (bios F7)
OPERATING SYSTEM- Vista Ultimate SP2 x64
RAM TIMINGS- 7-7-7-20 28tRC 1T
RAM SPEED- 833mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 13740
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 10988
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 8918
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 40.4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Hey CP, what bios are you on? Do your timings set in bios show correctly in cpu-tweaker 1.5?
> 
> Fwiw this is faster than 6-6-6-18 25tRC 1T. Both have passed memtest86+ for hours.
> 
> ...



I'm on the F8H, the latest one.  And yes they show correctly in CPU Tweaker.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 1, 2010)

my first good pc iv built lol it does the job for now

Intel/AMD-amd 
RAM-kingston hyperx
CPU-phenom|| 940
BOARD-foxconn a79a-s
OPERATING SYSTEM-win 7 ultimate pro 64
RAM TIMINGS-5-5-5-15
RAM SPEED-1066


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

catnipkiller said:


> my first good pc iv built lol it does the job for now
> 
> Intel/AMD-amd
> RAM-kingston hyperx
> ...



updated.  For your next submission please fill out the format in the OP Completely.


----------



## Super Sarge (Jul 1, 2010)

User Name- Super Sarge
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 6x2 triple  Channel Mushkin Redlines 3 sticks of 991692 and 3 sticks of 991805 for 12 gig of memory
CPU- Intel 920 D0
BOARD- Asus P6T Deluxe V2 (BIOS 1003)
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64 Bit
RAM TIMINGS- 7 8 7 24 1T
RAM SPEED- 1750 Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 19180
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 16731
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 14874
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 46.2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks super Sargent, I'll update when I get home


----------



## newguy05 (Jul 4, 2010)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2010)

newguy05 said:


>



Hello, please repost with format from post one, thanks.

...and welcome to TPU


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 6, 2010)

User Name- MetalRacer
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Super Talent 3x2GB 2000 MHz CL7
CPU- i7 980x
BOARD- Rampage II Extreme
OPERATING SYSTEM- Vista 32-bit
RAM TIMINGS- 7-7-7-21 1T
RAM SPEED- 2012 MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 18285
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 18770
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 12145
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 43.2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> User Name- MetalRacer
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> RAM- Super Talent 3x2GB 2000 MHz CL7
> CPU- i7 980x
> ...



Updated,


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 6, 2010)

sorry im late, here is mine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll update when I get home


----------



## somebody (Jul 11, 2010)

User Name-somebody
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-2x 2GB of OCZ PC3-8500 7-7-7-16 @1.5V 
CPU-Core i7 860
BOARD-GA-P55-UD6
OPERATING SYSTEM-VHP 32bit
RAM TIMINGS-8-8-8-24 1T @1.68V
RAM SPEED-844/1688
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-18798
MEM READ (MB/sec)-20177
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-20300
MEM LATENCY (ns)-43.3






Umm, not sure what happened to the compare function. Used to read 18.79GB/s full scale for dual channel so when I bent the needle on that I thought it might have adjusted higher but instead on the next run it went down to 17.71GB/s.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

somebody said:


> User Name-somebody
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> RAM-2x 2GB of OCZ PC3-8500 7-7-7-16 @1.5V
> CPU-Core i7 860
> ...



Updated


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks like high clock speed can be traded for low timings and a 3:1 uncore ratio.

User Name- LAN_deRf_HA
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 6 (12gb) sticks of generic 1066 Micron ram I got free from work.
CPU- Intel 920 D0
BOARD- Asus P6X58D Premium (BIOS 0813)
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64 Bit
RAM TIMINGS- 6 6 6 18 1T
RAM SPEED- 1200 Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 19258
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 16161
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 15800
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 47.1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Looks like high clock speed can be traded for low timings and a 3:1 uncore ratio.
> 
> User Name- LAN_deRf_HA
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



updated.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 13, 2010)

CP are the ram speeds just listed by what we put up or by rated (or base) speed? Just a little confusing at first glance and was trying to make sense of it.



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Looks like high clock speed can be traded for low timings and a 3:1 uncore ratio.
> 
> User Name- LAN_deRf_HA
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



Do you have a 2:1 pas of that at 1600 cas 8?

Also what kind of vvt voltage penalty do you take going from 2:1 (which is usually the lowest) to that 3:1?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 13, 2010)

I was running 1600 at 8-8-8-24 at 1.275 vtt, wasn't stable and I didn't bother messing with the volts at the time. I just dropped it to 1200 MHz at cas 7. To get cas 6 I just upped the ram voltage and IOH to 1.2, might not have even needed the IOH. Interestingly I had to make no voltage change to get a 3600 uncore, but I had to go to 1.35vtt to even get it to boot at 4000. IOH didn't help so I just gave up on that, the performance increase wasn't worth such a huge step-up in voltage, and my memory performance already seems above average. I have to say this feels insanely snappy. I think low speed, tight timings, and high uncore gives the best "feel" for a system.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> CP are the ram speeds just listed by what we put up or by rated (or base) speed? Just a little confusing at first glance and was trying to make sense of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you put up.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 13, 2010)

You can ditch the last one. I moved the multi up one so I'm back to 4.2 GHz now that the heatwave is over. Interesting just upping the clock speed on the cpu and no other connecting frequencies makes a difference, however small.

User Name- LAN_deRf_HA
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 6 (12gb) sticks of generic 1066 Micron ram I got free from work.
CPU- Intel 920 D0
BOARD- Asus P6X58D Premium (BIOS 0813)
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64 Bit
RAM TIMINGS- 6 6 6 18 1T
RAM SPEED- 1200 Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 19499
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 16357
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 15828
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 46.8


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> You can ditch the last one. I moved the multi up one so I'm back to 4.2 GHz now that the heatwave is over. Interesting just upping the clock speed on the cpu and no other connecting frequencies makes a difference, however small.
> 
> User Name- LAN_deRf_HA
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



updated


----------



## mm67 (Jul 18, 2010)

User Name-mm67
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-2x 2GB of Kingston ValueRam PC2-6400 5-5-5-18 @1.8V
CPU-Core 2 Duo E7400
BOARD-GA-EP45-UD3LR
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 64bit
RAM TIMINGS-5-5-5-18 2T @1.8V
RAM SPEED-460/920
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-9749
MEM READ (MB/sec)-8478
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-9716
MEM LATENCY (ns)-61.0





User Name-mm67
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-2x 2GB of Transcend JetRam PC2-6400 5-5-5-16 @1.8V
CPU-Core 2 Quad Q9550
BOARD-GA-EP45-UD3
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 64bit
RAM TIMINGS-5-5-5-16 2T @1.8V
RAM SPEED-485/970
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-10442
MEM READ (MB/sec)-8961
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-10239
MEM LATENCY (ns)-58.7





User Name-mm67
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-2x 2GB of G.Skill Trident PC2-9600 5-5-5-15 @1.8V
CPU-Core 2 Quad Q9550
BOARD-GA-EP45-UD3
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 64bit
RAM TIMINGS-5-5-5-15 2T @1.8V
RAM SPEED-618/1236
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-11083
MEM READ (MB/sec)-10100
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-10584
MEM LATENCY (ns)-52.8


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

mm67 said:


> User Name-mm67
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> RAM-2x 2GB of Kingston ValueRam PC2-6400 5-5-5-18 @1.8V
> CPU-Core 2 Duo E7400
> ...




  Updated.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 23, 2010)

For some reason my G.Skill Pi don't like more than about 1700mhz no matter what amount of tweaking I do. Swapped in the Corsairs I had and things look a lot better. This below is LinX and Hyper Pi 32m stable with only 1.325v on vvt. This was really, really effortless. Going to shoot for 2Ghz tomorrow evening to see what kind of vvt I need for 4ghz uncore. 

User Name- mastrdrver
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Corsair Dominator TR3X6G1600C7D Ver 2.2
CPU- Intel 920 D0
BOARD- Asus P6T6 Revolution (BIOS 0601)
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64 Bit
RAM TIMINGS- 7-8-7-20 1T
RAM SPEED- 1810 Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 19745
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 17343
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 15715
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 44.4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2010)

updated, nice to see this thread active again.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 23, 2010)

Could you edit the cpu part on both of mine to reflect the speeds? Otherwise there's no indicator of why the score changed. Like: Intel 920 D0 4 GHz / Intel 920 D0 4.2 GHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Could you edit the cpu part on both of mine to reflect the speeds? Otherwise there's no indicator of why the score changed. Like: Intel 920 D0 4 GHz / Intel 920 D0 4.2 GHz



Sure can, when you post the score just add the speed after the CPU type. 

Check them now and make sure they are ok.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah that's good. Just figure that makes it more informative.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 24, 2010)

User Name-overclocking101
Intel/AMD-intel
RAM-mushkin redline ddr3 1600mhz
CPU-i3 550
BOARD- Asus P7P55D Deluxe
OPERATING SYSTEM- win7 X64
RAM TIMINGS-6-8-6-28-1T
RAM SPEED- 770/1540mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-11462
MEM READ (MB/sec)-11840
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-9473
MEM LATENCY (ns)-73.1ns






these clarkies have terrible memory controllers latency wise but i can get this ram to 2000mhz without much issue, the scores dont change a whole lot so i dont see the point.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> User Name-overclocking101
> Intel/AMD-intel
> RAM-mushkin redline ddr3 1600mhz
> CPU-i3 550
> ...



Updated


----------



## Melvis (Aug 24, 2010)

New rig

User Name- Melvis
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 2x2GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator 
CPU- AMD 965BE @ 3.4
BOARD- GA-870A-US3
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64
RAM TIMINGS- 8-8-8-24
RAM SPEED- 1600
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 9512
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 8905
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 6653
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 72.8


----------



## trickson (Aug 24, 2010)

User Name- trickson
Intel /AMD- Intel
RAM-Kingston 2x2GB DDR2 
CPU-Q9650 @4.0GHz
BOARD-Asus P5Q Pro turbo
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 64 bit
RAM TIMINGS-5-5-5-18-2T
RAM SPEED-1068
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-9552
MEM READ (MB/sec)-8157
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-9450
MEM LATENCY (ns)-60.9

I am not sure just how well this stacks up but it looks nice .


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 24, 2010)

Melvis said:


> New rig
> 
> User Name- Melvis
> Intel/AMD- AMD
> ...



Is there a reason your running ganged instead of unganged?


----------



## Melvis (Aug 24, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Is there a reason your running ganged instead of unganged?



Ummm well ive always got told that ganged (dual channel) gives you more memory bandwidth


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 24, 2010)

Unganged is 2x64bit and gives better multi threaded performance.
Ganged is 1x128bit and gives better single thread performance.

Both are dual channel.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 24, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Unganged is 2x64bit and gives better multi threaded performance.
> Ganged is 1x128bit and gives better single thread performance.
> 
> Both are dual channel.



Mmmm indeed i stand corrected, i thought i read it was single channel mode and dual channel mode. (unganged and ganged)

Thanks for the info i think i might change it back to unganged?

What would be the best option?

EDIT: Reading this page has made up my mind, and since im a gamer unganged it is.

http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/amd-phenom-x4-9850-ganged-unganged-p2.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

Updated


----------



## Melvis (Aug 24, 2010)

Scrap my last one i just did it again in unganged mode and wow was it alot better.

User Name- Melvis
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 2x2GB Corsair Dominator
CPU- AMD 965BE @ 3.4GHz
BOARD- GA-870A-US3
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64
RAM TIMINGS- 8-8-8-24
RAM SPEED- 1600MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 11242
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 8793
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 6844
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 62.8


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Scrap my last one i just did it again in unganged mode and wow was it alot better.



Post up the format please, thank you.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry i keep forgetting that till after i post it, my bad.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2010)

Just got done with Small FFT's overnight with this:





User Name- JrRacinFan
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 2x1GB Crucial Tracers
CPU- AMD 555BE @ x4 3.5GHz
BOARD- MSI 785GTM-E45
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64
RAM TIMINGS- 5-5-5-18
RAM SPEED- 1200MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 12333
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 9488
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 8087
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 57.7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Shaun I'll update when I get home.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 6, 2010)

Idk why but I love this thread. I link this chart to brag all the time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

List updated.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 9, 2010)

Mine:


User Name-Arctucas
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-3x2GB Mushkin Radioactive (998966)
CPU-i7 950
BOARD-eVGA Classified 3
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate 64
RAM TIMINGS-8-10-8-24
RAM SPEED-2132MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-22377
MEM READ (MB/sec)-19311
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-17415
MEM LATENCY (ns)-41.5


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice flexible sticks, but can't push them anywhere near their limit due to uncore issues.

User Name- LAN_deRf_HA
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 2x2 GB Patriot Section 5 2400 MHz.
CPU- Intel 920 D0 4.2 GHz
BOARD- Asus P6X58D Premium (BIOS 0904)
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64 Bit
RAM TIMINGS- 6 7 6 18 1T
RAM SPEED- 1600 Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 19103
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 17517
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 16672
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 42.9


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Nice flexible sticks, but can't push them anywhere near their limit due to uncore issues.
> 
> User Name- LAN_deRf_HA
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



Updating now


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 30, 2010)

Table seems a little funked. Look at line 46.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

Fixed


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 13, 2010)

ok new work om my ram's
User Name- hayder master
Intel
RAM- kingmax 2200 cas 10 Hercules 
CPU- intel core i7 860 run at 4ghz , 20xmulti
BOARD- gigabyte p55a-ud6
OPERATING SYSTEM- win 7 64 bit
RAM TIMINGS- 10-11-10-30
RAM SPEED- 2400
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 20169
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 18303
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 15715
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 42.7


----------



## chevy350 (Dec 13, 2010)

User Name- chevy350
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- OCZ gold DDR2-1066
CPU- Q6600
BOARD- Gigabyte GA-EP45C-UD3R
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 Ultimate X64
RAM TIMINGS- 5-5-5-15-2T
RAM SPEED- 466MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 6921
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 7073
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 6064
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 70.4


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 13, 2010)

User Name- cadaveca
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Corsair Dominator GT 2000C8
CPU- i5 760
BOARD- Maximus III Gene
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 Ultimate X64
RAM TIMINGS- 8-8-8-24-1T
RAM SPEED- 1053.3MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 19580
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 18496
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 15061
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 40.7ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this back to life guysZ. I'll update it when I get home.


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 13, 2010)

Here are my results:






User Name - FusionBlu
Intel/AMD - Intel
RAM - Mushkin 6GB (3x2GB) Ridgeback DDR3
CPU - i7 960 [OEM]
MOTHERBOARD - Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Rev.1
OPERATING SYSTEM - Microsoft Windows 7 Professional x64
RAM TIMINGS - 6-8-6-24 
RAM SPEED - 1600MHz
MEMORY COPY - 17733 MB/s
MEMORY READ - 15983 MB/s
MEMORY WRITE - 13831 MB/s
MEMORY LATENCY - 47.4 ns


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 13, 2010)

fusion - you must have this plus your SS

User Name-
Intel/AMD-
RAM-
CPU-
BOARD-
OPERATING SYSTEM-
RAM TIMINGS-
RAM SPEED-
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-
MEM READ (MB/sec)-
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-
MEM LATENCY (ns)-


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2010)

Updated fellas 

Thanks Brandon


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jan 4, 2011)

Got some new memory to play with. 

User Name- {JNT}Raptor
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 3x2gb Triple Channel Patriot Sector 7 PC3-16000 @ 1.68v's
CPU- I7 920
BOARD- ASUS P6T Deluxe V2
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win 7 64bit
RAM TIMINGS- 27-9-11-9 1T
RAM SPEED- 2008 Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 20610
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 18284
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 17434
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 43.9


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2011)

updated.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> fusion - you must have this plus your SS
> 
> User Name-
> Intel/AMD-
> ...



Edited my post to include the above text.

Also, how about adding the 'Reached Memory Score'?

Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Edited my post to include the above text.
> 
> Also, how about adding the 'Reached Memory Score'?
> 
> Thanks.



Updated.

As far as adding the "Reached Memory Score"  i would have to go and update everyone.  I think it's best if we leave it like this.  Has some good data anyways so I think it'll be okay.


----------



## Plug (Jan 7, 2011)

My memory 

UPDATE:

User Name- ViRuS2k
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 3x2 GB Ocz Blades 2000mhz c9 @ 1.64V *Elphia BBSE Ic`S*
CPU- Core i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz
BOARD-Asus Sabertooth X58
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 x64-bit
RAM TIMINGS-7-8-7-21-1T
RAM SPEED- 2000Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-21361 MB/sec
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 18515 MB/sec
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 17113 MB/sec
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 42.6 ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll update this when I get home, thanks.


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok! Here goes my first post on TPU. :O

HMS1193 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





User Name- HMS1193
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 2x1 GB Corsair XMS3 PC3-10666 @ 1.64V
CPU- Core i5 750 @ 4.28Ghz
BOARD-Asus P7P55D
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 32-bit
RAM TIMINGS-8-8-8-23-1T
RAM SPEED-1712Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-16903 MB/sec
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 17040 MB/sec
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 15411 MB/sec
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 45.1 ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

Plug said:


> http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/3749/2000ddr378721t1.png
> 
> My memory



Hey dude, sorry I didn't notice earlier.  Please add the format to your post, like the one in the quote below this.  Thanks man 



Hms1193 said:


> Ok! Here goes my first post on TPU. :O
> 
> HMS1193 - http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1449/1219201050327am.jpg
> 
> ...



Updating, thanks


----------



## Plug (Jan 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey dude, sorry I didn't notice earlier.  Please add the format to your post, like the one in the quote below this.  Thanks man



Data added at your reQ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

Plug said:


> Data added at your reQ



Thank you very much, I appreciate it.  I will add with your username from TPU, so people can recognize you, okay?


----------



## Plug (Jan 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you very much, I appreciate it.  I will add with your username from TPU, so people can recognize you, okay?



Sure


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

Plug said:


> Sure



K then, updated.


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 9, 2011)

User Name- Magikherbs
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 2x 4gb(1333) + 2gb(1600), GSkill cl9 , 1.5v
CPU- Athlon II x4 630 @3.25ghz 1.325v, unlocked Lv3 cache
BOARD-Asus M4A79XTD EVO, bios v2102
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-24 2T
SPEED- 1333mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-10560 MB/sec
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 7948 MB/sec
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 6866 MB/sec
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 69.7 ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110109/12gb 2t take2.jpg
> 
> User Name- Magikherbs
> Intel/AMD- AMD
> ...



Updated, thanks.


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Updated, thanks.



No probs and thank you too lol..

Just noticed that my 8gig kit it the exact same model as your 4gig set..  Just say the word if you want me to run them solo.

Ever used Performance test 7.0 and its memory bench ?
http://www.passmark.com/download/pt_download.htm

Photo viewer shows my system running 4gb.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> No probs and thank you too lol..
> 
> Just noticed that my 8gig kit it the exact same model as your 4gig set..  Just say the word if you want me to run them solo.
> 
> ...



Naw, never used it, but looks nifty.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 9, 2011)

heres mine its not great but with clarkdale imc its decent:


usernameverclocking101
intel i5-655k @ 4.528ghz 1.42v
4GB mushkin ReDline 1600mhzkit @ 1500mhz 7-9-7-28-1T (lowered to find cpu stability will dial higher later)
asus P7P55d-deluxe


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 9, 2011)

That's REALLY REALLY good for clarkdale, oc101.

Here's mine currently, I know it's not much but it's snappy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2011)

Shaun, get me the format in your post PLEASE.


----------



## newguy05 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Hi ..*

User Name- newguy05
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 2x Kingston hyperX 1600 C9
CPU- Phenom 2 (heka) 720 X 3 @ 3.150
BOARD-Asus M4A79XTD EVO, bios v2102
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows XP sp3
RAM TIMINGS- 10-10-10-28-36-2T
SPEED- 800mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-11896 MB/sec
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 9571 MB/sec
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 7888 MB/sec
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 61.3 ns 
Reached MEM Score- 8.73 GB/sec


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

Updated.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Shaun, get me the format in your post PLEASE.



You can add this one





User Name- JrRacinFan
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 2x2GB Mushkin XP2
CPU- x2 555 @ x4 3.87GHz
BOARD-Gigabyte 790X-UD4P Modded F10c
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 64 bit
RAM TIMINGS- 5-5-5-15 2t
SPEED- 1GHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-11083 MB/sec
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 8937 MB/sec
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 8853 MB/sec
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 69.2ns 
Reached MEM Score- 8.90 GB/sec


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks bro.  8ill update it when I get home from work.


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 17, 2011)

User Name - BraveSoul
Intel/AMD - AMD
RAM - DDR2 OCZ 8GB (2x4GB)
CPU - Phenom II 940@3.6ghz
MOTHERBOARD - Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H
OPERATING SYSTEM - Microsoft Windows 7 Professional x64
RAM TIMINGS - 5-5-5-18
RAM SPEED - 960MHz
MEMORY COPY - 10216 MB/s
MEMORY READ - 7976 MB/s
MEMORY WRITE - 7304 MB/s
MEMORY LATENCY - 70.3 ns

_______________________




antec1200 filter mod


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2011)

Bring up your nb clock a notch and watch windows fly!


----------



## chevy350 (Jan 17, 2011)

I played with my settings a little more and this seems to be the best I can get without upping my voltages. If this set-up wasn't going to a friend in need then I would probably play with those a bit more lol.

User Name- chevy350
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- OCZ gold DDR2-1066
CPU- Q6600@3.02GHz
BOARD- Gigabyte GA-EP45C-UD3R
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 Ultimate X64
RAM TIMINGS- 5-6-6-18-2T
RAM SPEED- 944MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 7555
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 7552
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 6581
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 65.7


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2011)

@chevy
Some sticks dont like it but try loosening TRFC and up CL to 6 and see if you can get closer to 1066 by raising fsb up. L1 & L2 memory copy is where those chips really do some damage. Oh also, if you have the setting available, try Performance level 7 on those sticks.


----------



## chevy350 (Jan 17, 2011)

I might give it a try, I already set Performance Level to 7 with memset. I tried 6 and it locks up at this speed. Some other speeds I can run stable with it on 4 but those are closer to stock settings which I don't think anyone likes lol. I'll play with it a little more over the next few days and post back if I make any improvements. Thanks for the advice  Also I found out that this board doesn't like to run 1066 with all 4 ram slots populated, something I wish Gigabyte would have stated on the product page but or I would have held off for a 8gbx2 kit.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2011)

What exactly do you do on the PC? Might be able to get away with 4GB just for benchmarking purposes.


----------



## chevy350 (Jan 17, 2011)

I do everything from gaming to encoding videos. I've tried it with just 4gb and just got over 3.1GHz before it wouldn't boot. I had some G.Skill 1066 before this OCZ and it would run right up to 400x8 with ram at 1066, but that ram's now residing in the kids comp. I also picked up some Crucial Ballistix and it wouldn't make it to where I am set now. Everything before the OCZ was 2x2gb kit and I only had 2 slots populated. I could pop the G.Skill back in and see where it goes from there......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

UPDATED.


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I have an update . I was looking at my ram ( All this time I did not know ) and seen that the voltage is supposed to be 2.2v ! I have had it set at 1.9 for ever . Well I have been tinkering with it some so far with 2.2v ( volts ) I am able to get not only 4.1GHz on the CPU ( Stable ) but able also to get the RAM to OVER clock to 1100MHz ! this is just great as well I have never been able to get RAM to OC EVER ! So here is my update Chicken Patty please fix it for me ? Thank You sir 

trickson / Intel / Kingston 2x2 GB DDR2 / Q9650 @4.1GHz / Asus P5Q Pro Turbo / Windows 7 64 bit / 5-5-5-18-2T / 1100MHz / 9956 / 8418 / 9548 / 65.3 /


----------



## Fatal (Jan 18, 2011)

User Name- Fatal
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-Corsair Dominator 6GB  DDR3 1600
CPU-Core i7 950
BOARD-Asus Sabertooth X58
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 x64 Ultimate
RAM TIMINGS-8-8-8-24 1T
RAM SPEED-1526
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-17600
MEM READ (MB/sec)-15544
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-13733
MEM LATENCY (ns)-49.3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2011)

trickson said:


> Well I have an update . I was looking at my ram ( All this time I did not know ) and seen that the voltage is supposed to be 2.2v ! I have had it set at 1.9 for ever . Well I have been tinkering with it some so far with 2.2v ( volts ) I am able to get not only 4.1GHz on the CPU ( Stable ) but able also to get the RAM to OVER clock to 1100MHz ! this is just great as well I have never been able to get RAM to OC EVER ! So here is my update Chicken Patty please fix it for me ? Thank You sir



Get me the format please.  Sorry if I'm being a pest, I just think it's fair I tell everybody to use it you know what I mean. 



@ Fatal

Updated.


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2011)

trickson / Intel / Kingston 2x2 GB DDR2 / Q9650 @4.1GHz / Asus P5Q Pro Turbo / Windows 7 64 bit / 5-5-5-18-2T / 1100MHz / 9956 / 8418 / 9548 / 65.3 / 

Does this work ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2011)

trickson said:


> trickson / Intel / Kingston 2x2 GB DDR2 / Q9650 @4.1GHz / Asus P5Q Pro Turbo / Windows 7 64 bit / 5-5-5-18-2T / 1100MHz / 9956 / 8418 / 9548 / 65.3 /
> 
> Does this work ?



That's fine, but add it to your post  

Updating now.


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's fine, but add it to your post
> 
> Updating now.



I did . Thank you .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2011)

trickson said:


> I did . Thank you .



Thanks bro.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 25, 2011)

Test run on sandybridge. 5 GHz next.

User Name- LAN_deRf_HA
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 4x2 GB Patriot Section 5 2400 MHz.
CPU- Intel i7 2600k 4.6 GHz
BOARD- Asus P8P67 EVO (BIOS 1053)
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64 Bit
RAM TIMINGS- 8-10-8-24-2T
RAM SPEED- 2133 Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 27008
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 26017
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 23266
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 42.1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Test run on sandybridge. 5 GHz next.
> 
> User Name- LAN_deRf_HA
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...


Updated.  Great #'s!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 27, 2011)

As promised. I'd have done a 2400mhz 1T run but I can't get the sticks back out of these stupid top release only slots, and very IMC limited with 4 sticks.

User Name- LAN_deRf_HA
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 4x2 GB Patriot Section 5 2400 MHz.
CPU- Intel i7 2600k @5 GHz
BOARD- Asus P8P67 EVO (BIOS 1253)
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64 Bit
RAM TIMINGS- 8-9-8-24-2T
RAM SPEED- 2133 Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 28481
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 26561
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 24914
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 40.2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

Amazing!    updated.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2011)

chicken patty said:


> amazing!    Updated.



x1000


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 27, 2011)

How come my specs dont show like everyone else??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

Not sure dude?

Anybody had this issue before?


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 27, 2011)

I ran it again and it showed the information


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

Good  I'll update when I get home.


----------



## chevy350 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mine will be updated again once I get it stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds good.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 28, 2011)

The second run was on bios 1253, not 1053. Sadly that's all she wrote. Taking out the second set I still couldn't run 2400. Hoping it's on the IMC side and not the sticks, as they're EOL.


----------



## dumo (Jan 28, 2011)

User Name- Dumo
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Gskill RipjawsX 17600CL7D-4GBXHD
CPU- I7 2600K
BOARD- Asus P8P67pro
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 32
RAM TIMINGS- 7-10-10-30-1T
RAM SPEED- 2240
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 28308
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 27251
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 25025
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 39.1


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 28, 2011)

1.4v? Nice. I take around 1.48 for 5ghz. I need to move closer to microcenters to do some hand picking.


----------



## dumo (Jan 28, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> 1.4v? Nice. I take around 1.48 for 5ghz. I need to move closer to microcenters to do some hand picking.


I use single stage for cooling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> How come my specs dont show like everyone else??
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/maxmem_1_4300_1640.png



Hey dude, do me a favor and add the format with the info pleaseeeeeeeee,   Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2011)

dumo said:


> User Name- Dumo
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> RAM- Gskill RipjawsX 17600CL7D-4GBXHD
> CPU- I7 2600K
> ...


UPDATED


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 29, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey dude, do me a favor and add the format with the info pleaseeeeeeeee,   Thanks.



Yes sir 

User Name- Grnfinger
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Patriot Viper II 1600MHz 3x2GB
CPU- i7-920
BOARD- Asus Rampage II Extreme
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 64bit
RAM TIMINGS- 8-8-8-20
RAM SPEED- 1642MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-19026
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 16795
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 14824
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 45.8


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you very much, updated.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's my Sandy at stock:






*Here it is at 4.5ghz: *





  

User Name- PaulieG
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Team Xtreem 8GB DDR3 2000's. 
CPU- 2500K
BOARD- Biostar TP67XE
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win 7 Ultimate
RAM TIMINGS-9-11-9-27 1T
RAM SPEED- 1866
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 24476
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 22363
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 22099
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 46.9


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 31, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> As promised. I'd have done a 2400mhz 1T run but I can't get the sticks back out of these stupid top release only slots, and very IMC limited with 4 sticks.
> 
> User Name- LAN_deRf_HA
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



If you can could you rerun this at 4 or 4.2Ghz instead of 5?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 31, 2011)

Sure. @4.2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2011)

Updated, thanks.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 2, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Sure. @4.2
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110131/Capture.png



Thanks but looks like I should have looked at the Google doc first. Was wondering how much of the boost was from Sandy Bridge and how much was from the extra clock speed since the single threaded version of this test is very core clock sensitive. I didn't see any 1156 cpus on there though with the memory speed close to what you have with the timings.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 2, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Thanks but looks like I should have looked at the Google doc first. Was wondering how much of the boost was from Sandy Bridge and how much was from the extra clock speed since the single threaded version of this test is very core clock sensitive. I didn't see any 1156 cpus on there though with the memory speed close to what you have with the timings.



Look at entry 15. I think that speed is listed at the actual not effective, with those timings it's better than mine on the memory side. Clock speed was 4.4 GHz. Looks like sandy beats everything clock for clock in the memory department.


----------



## dumo (Feb 2, 2011)

User Name- Dumo
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Gskill RipjawsX 17600CL7D-4GBXHD
CPU- I7 2600K @ 5.25Ghz
BOARD- Biostar TP67XE
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 32
RAM TIMINGS- 7-9-9-24-1T
RAM SPEED- 2200
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 29743
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 28086
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 26302
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 37.0

Single stage cooling
2600K L042B243 with multi maxed @ 53X on air and 52X @ subzero


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 2, 2011)

dumo said:


> Single stage cooling
> 2600K L042B243 with multi maxed @ 53X on air and 52X @ subzero



Sandy doesn't respond well to extreme cold, but I thought you had to go pretty far below 0c to run into that. I think it's supposed to get better with each stepping. D1s bug out at <20c. Maybe a D3 or w/e will put an end to it all together.


----------



## dumo (Feb 2, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Sandy doesn't respond well to extreme cold, but I thought you had to go pretty far below 0c to run into that. I think it's supposed to get better with each stepping. D1s bug out at <20c. Maybe a D3 or w/e will put an end to it all together.


So far with subzeroes..

L042B291 52X
L045A998 52X
L037B224 52X
L042B243 53X

I ran it with subzeroes to avoid degradation which probly start @ 1.54Vcore with prolonged bench stress on SB


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you know the exact temps?


----------



## dumo (Feb 2, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Do you know the exact temps?


 in my case the evaporator that attached to cpu surface will start @ -30ish C on idle


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 2, 2011)

From asus' testing



> In internal testing we have found that maximum multipliers in excess of 50 (up to 54) have been able to be realized with full stability under Air Cooling and with cpu vid voltages under 1.525V. In fact, the processors will actually start to downclock as they get colder with temperatures under -20C actually performing worse than the retail air cooler at times. The processors optimal range for performance is around 15~20C in our testing.



Odd cause I saw one person report being able to go down to -140c. Maybe some D2 batches already have a fix.


----------



## dumo (Feb 2, 2011)

After testing a few SB I came to a conclusion (subjectively) that every SB cpu have their max. multi which differ probly 1X multi (up or down) when cooled with air/h2o or subzeroes. 

Its an equal opportunity cpu regardless of cooling method

Peeps can use $200 cpu cooper pot with $1/liter LN2 or $29.99 Corsair A70 (on sale @ Best Buy) with the (almost) same result

SB with a bootable 57X is out there, but where??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2011)

@ Dumo

Updated.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 2, 2011)

dumo said:


> After testing a few SB I came to a conclusion (subjectively) that every SB cpu have their max. multi which differ probly 1X multi (up or down) when cooled with air/h2o or subzeroes.
> 
> Its an equal opportunity cpu regardless of cooling method
> 
> ...



On TEC... http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2109853_steponz_cpu_z_core_i7_2600k_5781.3_mhz

On air... http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2117422_drnip_cpu_z_core_i7_2600k_5600.2_mhz

My pitiful... http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2117931_rickss69_cpu_z_core_i7_2600k_5300.16_mhz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 2, 2011)

User Name- rickss69
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Corsair GTX Dominator 6GB
CPU- I7 2600K @ 5.2Ghz
BOARD- Asus P8P67 WS Revolution
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 32
RAM TIMINGS- 7-8-7-20 1T
RAM SPEED- 1867
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 26252
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 25153
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-25031 
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 40.0

(MB is almost dead...going out for rma soon)


----------



## chevy350 (Feb 2, 2011)

User Name- chevy350
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Corsair XMS3 1600
CPU- I7 2600K @ 4.0Ghz
BOARD- Asus P8P67 
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 x64
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-24-2T
RAM SPEED- 1600
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 21857
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 19854
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-19577
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 54.0

Here's what I have so far, still playing around and getting used to this one


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 2, 2011)

User Name- MetalRacer
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Gskill PI’s 4GB DDR3 1600's. 
CPU- 2600K
BOARD- Biostar TP67XE
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win 7 Ultimate
RAM TIMINGS-8-8-8-24 1T
RAM SPEED- 1866
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 24997
MEM READ (MB/sec)-  24022
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-  22127
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 43.0


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> User Name- rickss69
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> RAM- Corsair GTX Dominator 6GB
> CPU- I7 2600K @ 5.2Ghz
> ...





chevy350 said:


> User Name- chevy350
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> RAM- Corsair XMS3 1600
> CPU- I7 2600K @ 4.0Ghz
> ...





MetalRacer said:


> User Name- MetalRacer
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> RAM- Gskill PI’s 4GB DDR3 1600's.
> CPU- 2600K
> ...




Updated guys, thanks a lot!


----------



## chevy350 (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for keeping this updated, it's amazing how my scores doubled and tripled when I went from the Q6600 to the i7 2600K, now I just need to see what else I can get this to do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2011)

chevy350 said:


> thanks for keeping this updated, it's amazing how my scores doubled and tripled when I went from the Q6600 to the i7 2600K, now I just need to see what else I can get this to do



My pleasure, I am loving the turnout of this thread so far.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 3, 2011)

I think this thread has been vastly more useful for 1156/1366/1155 comparisons than any reviews I've seen. All the SB reviews seemed to have mixed results in the memory department. This thread tells the real story.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 3, 2011)

btarunr
Intel
Corsair XMS3 Platinum PC3-10700H 2x 2GB
Core i5-750
Biostar TPower I55
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
9-9-9-24, CR1
1333 MHz
13275
14528
12241
64.1


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 3, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I think this thread has been vastly more useful for 1156/1366/1155 comparisons than any reviews I've seen. All the SB reviews seemed to have mixed results in the memory department. This thread tells the real story.



With the ringbus that Sandy Bridge uses to connect all of the parts the bandwidth and latency numbers don't really surprise me. I would expect the difference between the three to grow even more if you ran the multithreaded version of the MaxxMem benchmark.

I would like to know if anyone has done this benchmark using the on chip IGP? Since Intel decided to use the L3 cache also as a frame buffer on Sandy Bridge I'd be interested to see if using the IGP has any negative results. Also to see if the speed of the IGP influenced results at all since I think it and the memory controller are on the same "block" on the die.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I think this thread has been vastly more useful for 1156/1366/1155 comparisons than any reviews I've seen. All the SB reviews seemed to have mixed results in the memory department. This thread tells the real story.




Nothing like the actual thing.  Glad this thread turned out the way it did. 


btarunr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110203/bta9750.jpg
> 
> btarunr
> Intel
> ...



Updating, thank you.


----------



## dumo (Feb 4, 2011)

Tried to up bclk on this sb rig. It maxed @ 103Mhz with X1900 pci-e vid. card.

Installed pci vid. card and is a no go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

dumo said:


> Tried to up bclk on this sb rig. It maxed @ 103Mhz with X1900 pci-e vid. card.
> 
> Installed pci vid. card and is a no go



BCLK as in the bus speed?  I'm not familiar with SB so I don't know what BCLK/Multi combo they run, but 103 seems low to me, or do you mean the PCI-E bus speed?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 4, 2011)

User Name- rickss69
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Corsair GTX Dominator 6GB
CPU- I7 2600K @ 5.2Ghz
BOARD- Asus P8P67 WS Revolution
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 32
RAM TIMINGS- 7-8-7-20 1T
RAM SPEED- 2133
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 28481
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 27688
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-22936 
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 36.6


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> User Name- rickss69
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> RAM- Corsair GTX Dominator 6GB
> CPU- I7 2600K @ 5.2Ghz
> ...



Updated.


----------



## dumo (Feb 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> BCLK as in the bus speed?  I'm not familiar with SB so I don't know what BCLK/Multi combo they run, but 103 seems low to me, or do you mean the PCI-E bus speed?



Yep, seems like bclk tied to pci-e freq and also goes to sata (I corrupted my os a few times) It likes dejavu with (I forgot which cpu) peeps using Pata hard drive and PCI card to raise bus speed because their cpu maxed out at certain multi (most of my 2600k maxed @ 53X)


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 4, 2011)

Yea you need to use the cpu multiplier to overclock with SB. There is so little room (from what I've read) in the bclk that it's not worth the effort.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Yea you need to use the cpu multiplier to overclock with SB. There is so little room (from what I've read) in the bclk that it's not worth the effort.



multiplier is less of a headache anyways


----------



## dumo (Feb 4, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Yea you need to use the cpu multiplier to overclock with SB. There is so little room (from what I've read) in the bclk that it's not worth the effort.


My cpu multi maxed @ 53X, need more


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 4, 2011)

dumo said:


> My cpu multi maxed @ 53X, need more



^ Mine as well...


----------



## dumo (Feb 4, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> ^ Mine as well...


I will test more 2600K this weekend for the last time. If it still no go, I will put it in an htpc 24/7 rig and forget it once and for all


----------



## dumo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hope @ least one of these not a dud







2600K L050A853 maxed @ 53X on air


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 5, 2011)

Dumo - Don't be hasty to condemn the cpu...it is possibly the mb that is the limiting factor for you. I believe that to be the case with mine atm because it will not accept vcore over 1.535 and boot.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 5, 2011)

I feel out of place without a DDR3 system.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2011)

User Name-cdawall
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-G.Skill Tridents 2000CL9
CPU-Core i3 560ES
BOARD-Gigabyte H55N-USB3
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS-CL6-7-6-22
RAM SPEED-1640
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-12366
MEM READ (MB/sec)-13000
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-10229
MEM LATENCY (ns)-66.1






User Name-cdawall
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-G.Skill Tridents 2000CL9
CPU-Core i3 560ES
BOARD-Gigabyte H55N-USB3
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS-CL6-8-6-22
RAM SPEED-1640
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-12431
MEM READ (MB/sec)-12808
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-10327
MEM LATENCY (ns)-67.1


----------



## dumo (Feb 5, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Dumo - Don't be hasty to condemn the cpu...it is possibly the mb that is the limiting factor for you. I believe that to be the case with mine atm because it will not accept vcore over 1.535 and boot.


rickss...Finally first boot out of the box...L042B243 (second cpu with the same batch) my 9th 2600k

I gotta freez this one


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 5, 2011)

dumo said:


> rickss...Finally first boot out of the box...L042B243 (second cpu with the same batch) my 9th 2600k
> 
> I gotta freez this one
> 
> ...



Good deal! What mb you using? Mine is a Asus WS Revolution.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 5, 2011)

Think he switched back to a Biostar TP67XE. I'm getting pretty annoyed by asus and their crap bios updates. I'm hoping it all can be sorted out but if not I'm jumping on the biostar train too. As of right now this thing stopped detecting my second drive on sata 6... and I'm not alone with this.


----------



## dumo (Feb 5, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Good deal! What mb you using? Mine is a Asus WS Revolution.


Biostar TP67XE, but seems like bclk not working right. I just got the cpu from local Micro Center, the last L042B243 from a bunch of L050A853


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 5, 2011)

Mine's a L042B215 - Think I will go ahead and send both cpu/mb back to NewEgg and start fresh.


----------



## dumo (Feb 5, 2011)

BCLK stuck @ 99.7, won't change at all

Finally found a 2600k that can run 58X






















58X with pure cpu power...can't clock memory higher than 99.7


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice work dumo!

I have the same batch # and mobo as you so your results look promising.

User Name- MetalRacer
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Gskill PI’s 4GB DDR3 1600 
CPU- 2600K
BOARD- Biostar TP67XE
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win 7 Ultimate
RAM TIMINGS-8-8-8-24 1T
RAM SPEED- 1866
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 25820
MEM READ (MB/sec)-  24374
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-  23143
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 42.6


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2011)

cdawall said:


> User Name-cdawall
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> RAM-G.Skill Tridents 2000CL9
> CPU-Core i3 560ES
> ...



Updated. 



dumo said:


> BCLK stuck @ 99.7, won't change at all
> 
> Finally found a 2600k that can run 58X
> 
> ...



DUMO, great work bro!!! But a favor if you want any of those added, please post the format, thanks bro. 



MetalRacer said:


> Nice work dumo!
> 
> I have the same batch # and mobo as you so your results look promising.
> 
> ...


Updated.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just found and bought that batch #...hoping for the best.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 5, 2011)

How is the reached memory score calculated? Seems to be plateauing at 24 GB/s


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 6, 2011)

dumo said:


> My cpu multi maxed @ 53X, need more





rickss69 said:


> ^ Mine as well...





dumo said:


> I will test more 2600K this weekend for the last time. If it still no go, I will put it in an htpc 24/7 rig and forget it once and for all





So everyone jumps the Intel ship _not_ because you can't overclock (like all the ranting before the launch), but because you can max the cpu on air so who cares! 

Sorry just seems too funny to me. I know that's not what everyone is thinking.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 6, 2011)

^  I have no clue what that means...


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry must have been laughing too hard to notice I left out part of the sentence.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 6, 2011)

Was curious how this i7-970 and Patriot ram would do...

User Name- HammerON
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Patriot Vipor Extreme 2000MHZ 6GB
CPU- i7-970@4.72GHz
BOARD- ASUS Rampage III Extreme
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win 7 Ultimate 64bit
RAM TIMINGS- 9-10-9-27
RAM SPEED- 2053
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 19745
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 19126
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 13714
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 44.6


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Was curious how this i7-970 and Patriot ram would do...
> 
> User Name- HammerON
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



Updated.


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2011)

User Name- erocker
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 4gb Mushkin Blackline DDR3 1600mhz Cas 7
CPU- Phenom II 1100T 4.1ghz
BOARD- Asus Crosshair IV
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 x64
RAM TIMINGS-7-7-7-20-6-12-5-6-2-6-4-4-110-110 1t
RAM SPEED- 1734Mhz 
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 16,431
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 11,783
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 9,924
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 47.0


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 25, 2011)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677482

SonDa5
Intel
GSkill Pi Black (1.5v)
I7-930
DFI LANPARTY JR X58-T3H6 JR
Windows 7 64bit SP1
7-9-8-21 1T
2000MHZ
MEM COPY 21857 (MB/sec)-
MEM READ 19226 (MB/sec)-
MEM WRITE 17365 (MB/sec)-
MEM LATENCY 40.5 (ns)-


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=543653&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677482
> 
> ...



Yo, I need the screenshot of the actual MAXXMEM window.  Please edit your post with it, thanks dude.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 26, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yo, I need the screenshot of the actual MAXXMEM window.  Please edit your post with it, thanks dude.



I posted a screen shot above.  Looks like the same  Maxxmem window that you posted.  What do you need it for?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> I posted a screen shot above.  Looks like the same  Maxxmem window that you posted.  What do you need it for?



It wasn't coming up at all, just the CPU-z link.  I see it now though, updating.


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2011)

User Name- erocker
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 4gb Mushkin Blackline DDR3 1600mhz Cas 7
CPU- Phenom II 1100T 4.175ghz
BOARD- Asus Crosshair IV
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 x64
RAM TIMINGS-7-7-7-21 1t
RAM SPEED- 1758Mhz 
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 16,546
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 11,864
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 10,119
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 46.6



A little better:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> User Name- erocker
> Intel/AMD- AMD
> RAM- 4gb Mushkin Blackline DDR3 1600mhz Cas 7
> CPU- Phenom II 1100T 4.175ghz
> ...



Updated, better indeed.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 27, 2011)

User Name-Paulieg
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM- 8GB (2x4GB) Team Xtreem DDR3 1866 9-11-9-27 
CPU- 2600K
BOARD- Biostar TP67XE
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win 7 Ultimate
RAM TIMINGS- 9-11-9-27
RAM SPEED-1866
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-26107
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 22902
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-23584
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 46.3


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 27, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Was curious how this i7-970 and Patriot ram would do...
> 
> User Name- HammerON
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



What kind of vvt did you need for that?

Very nice btw.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2011)

I am currently on my way to Phoenix and cannot remember what it was set at...
I will have to check when I get back home in a week and a half


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 27, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I am currently on my way to Phoenix and cannot remember what it was set at...
> I will have to check when I get back home in a week and a half



Hopefully it was less than 1.4 - vtt is a killer of those chips.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> User Name-Paulieg
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> RAM- 8GB (2x4GB) Team Xtreem DDR3 1866 9-11-9-27
> CPU- 2600K
> ...



Updated.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 2, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Hopefully it was less than 1.4 - vtt is a killer of those chips.



Are the 32nm i7s more sensitive to vvt then the 45nm i7s? Asus I've read recommends up to 1.5v when trying to get high ram clocks. I think Gigabyte is a little higher.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's mine:

*User Name-* Loosenut
*Intel/AMD-* AMD
*RAM-* G.Skill Trident F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD
*CPU-* Phenom II X4 955 BE @3.5
*BOARD-* M4A79XTD EVO
*OPERATING SYSTEM-* Win7 SP1
*RAM TIMINGS-* 8-8-8-24 1T
*RAM SPEED-*1600
*MEM COPY (MB/sec)-* 12598
*MEM READ (MB/sec)-* 9730
*MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-* 8053
*MEM LATENCY (ns)-* 58.0


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2011)

Loosenut said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> *User Name-* Loosenut
> *Intel/AMD-* AMD
> ...



Thanks, updated.


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine:

User Name-VulkanBros
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM-4x4GB Kingston Genesis 1600 DDR3 CL9
CPU-X4 965 BE C3
BOARD-Asus Crosshair IV Formula
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 x64 PRO
RAM TIMINGS-9-9-9-24 1T
RAM SPEED-895/1790
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-11297
MEM READ (MB/sec)-8984
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-7184
MEM LATENCY (ns)-61.9


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 3, 2011)

VulkanBros said:


> Mine:
> 
> User Name-VulkanBros
> Intel/AMD-AMD
> ...



Nice OC on teh mems man...I get a slightly better score than you on 1666MHz (XMS3) though, but still very impressive, Congrats.

T00k a quick screenie:






//Dog


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 3, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Are the 32nm i7s more sensitive to vvt then the 45nm i7s? Asus I've read recommends up to 1.5v when trying to get high ram clocks. I think Gigabyte is a little higher.





Good question.

I7990x is most impressive on memory benchmarks.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 3, 2011)

I've never read anything anywhere so that's why it kind of confused me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2011)

VulkanBros said:


> Mine:
> 
> User Name-VulkanBros
> Intel/AMD-AMD
> ...



Updated.


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 3, 2011)

re-ran after some setting changes 


User Name- chevy350
Intel/AMD- Intel 
RAM- Corsair DDR3 1600
CPU- i7 2600K
BOARD- ASUS P8P67
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 x64
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-24-2T
RAM SPEED- 1600
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 22812
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 20513
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 22460
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 51.7


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 3, 2011)

New results after a slight raise in NB/HT:






User Name- Loosenut
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- G.Skill Trident F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD
CPU- Phenom II X4 955 BE @3.5
BOARD- M4A79XTD EVO
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS- 8-8-8-24-1T
RAM SPEED- 1600
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 13053
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 10100
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 8596
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 56.9


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2011)

chevy350 said:


> re-ran after some setting changes
> 
> 
> User Name- chevy350
> ...





Loosenut said:


> New results after a slight raise in NB/HT:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110303/Maxxmem2.jpg
> 
> ...



Updated fellas.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a quickie to ask:How do u fellas make 2 instances of CPU-Z appear??? (perhaps cuz i have teh installed ver.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> I have a quickie to ask:How do u fellas make 2 instances of CPU-Z appear??? (perhaps cuz i have teh installed ver.)



Just open it twice, works for me like that.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just open it twice, works for me like that.



Nope it doesn´t work @ all , but thx for replying m8...Ill take some beers/liqour & watch Jackass3D in Blu-Ray & 7.1 DTS surr. instead  

//Dog


----------



## mm67 (Mar 3, 2011)

User Name-mm67
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM- 6GB (3x2GB) A-Data DDR3 1866+ 8-8-8-24
CPU- i7-950
BOARD- Asus Sabertooth X58
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win 7 Ultimate
RAM TIMINGS- 8-8-8-24
RAM SPEED-1800
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-20343
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 20049
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-19233
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 44.5


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2011)

mm67 said:


> User Name-mm67
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> RAM- 6GB (3x2GB) A-Data DDR3 1866+ 8-8-8-24
> CPU- i7-950
> ...



Updated, thank you.


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

I did this run again . I am looking better !

User name trickson 
Intel/AMD -Intel 
Ram- 4Gb Kingston Hyper-X DDR2 
CPU -Q9650 @ 4.2GHz 
Board- Asus P5Q Pro turbo 
OS -Windows 7 64 bit Pro. 
Ram timings 5-5-5-15 
RAM Speed - 1117 MHz 
MEM COPY (MB/sec) - 10019
MEM READ (MB/sec ) - 8444
MEM WRITE (MB/sec ) - 9622
MEM LATENCY (ns ) - 64.4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

Good job bro, I'll update it when I get home today.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 9, 2011)

A small tip. I noted I get better copy speed if I run IBT on max first, cutting it off right after it fills up the memory, giving me lower memory usage than I start with on boot up. I guess from stuff being pulled out of cache. For some reason freeing up that extra 5% of mem helps the copy score. For me anyways.


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job bro, I'll update it when I get home today.



It is getting better knowing that this RAM is supper sweet at over clocking , I must say this Kingston Hyper-X has been the only RAM that I have had that can do this . I really do love this stuff . I will be trying for more later on .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll look into them since I might be getting some RAM soon


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll look into them since I might be getting some RAM soon



I was skeptical at first but I must say that this is the BEST RAM I HAVE EVER HAD Hands down the best DDR2 stuff out to date ! I have never been as pleased as I am today . I am still trying to get more out of my system but for now it is just were I want it I have 4.2GHz CPU with 1117MHz on the RAM this is so fast ! I know there is more but till I get the meanwell PSU I am going to keep it here .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

Wonder if they are just as good in DDR3?


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wonder if they are just as good in DDR3?



I am not sure about that at all . I am still running an older out dated system . But they are not that far off the mark when you look at things . DDR3 is much faster but DDR2 is still viable IMHO .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll have to look into it, I've heard good things about the DDR3 version as well.  I'll have to do some reading then.


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll have to look into it, I've heard good things about the DDR3 version as well.  I'll have to do some reading then.



Like I said Kingston DDR2 RAM has been the best RAM for me so far , I would like to think that it would be the same with their DDR3 RAM as well . I will definitely buy this RAM again once I upgrade my system , But that might be another year or 2 for me .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

That's fine, your rig is still kick ass.


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's fine, your rig is still kick ass.



Thanks bro . It seems kick butt to me as well . ( I have to keep my language clean  )


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 9, 2011)

trickson said:


> Thanks bro . It seems kick butt to me as well . ( I have to keep my language clean  )



As well as your "Sausage Fingers" m8

//Dog


----------



## trickson (Mar 9, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> As well as your "Sausage Fingers" m8
> 
> //Dog


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2011)

trickson said:


> I did this run again . I am looking better !



Damn dude, didn't notice earlier.  Please add the template to your post so I can update, thanks.


----------



## trickson (Mar 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn dude, didn't notice earlier.  Please add the template to your post so I can update, thanks.



LOL I updated the post .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks. I'll update it when I get home from work.


----------



## trickson (Mar 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks. I'll update it when I get home from work.



Thank You .


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 10, 2011)

User Name-de.das.dude
 Intel/AMD- AMD FTW!
 RAM- 2x2GB OCZ Platinum 1066MHz
 CPU- AMD 945 @ 3.125
 BOARD- ASUS M4A785D-M PRO NB@ 2600
 OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 x64
 RAM TIMINGS- 5-5-5-15
 RAM SPEED- PC28500
 MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 10803
 MEM READ (MB/sec)- 8985
 MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 8468
 MEM LATENCY (ns)- 60.4








yay!
thanks twilyth!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110710/MaxxMEM2_e1024.jpg
> yay!
> thanks twilyth!


Add this to your post please. 

User Name-
 Intel/AMD-
 RAM-
 CPU-
 BOARD-
 OPERATING SYSTEM-
 RAM TIMINGS-
 RAM SPEED-
 MEM COPY (MB/sec)-
 MEM READ (MB/sec)-
 MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-
 MEM LATENCY (ns)-


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 10, 2011)

youre bossy :x


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> youre bossy :x



  Updating now.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 10, 2011)

User Name- Pestilence
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Corsair Dominator GT's 
CPU-2500K
BOARD- Maximus IV Extreme
OPERATING SYSTEM- 7 X64
RAM TIMINGS- 9-10-9-28
RAM SPEED- DDR3 2133
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 25,963
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 24,964
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 22,643
MEM LATENCY (ns)-42.9

Timing are MEH but will retest when i get some DDR3 2400 memory


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g420/Jean-Luc-Picard/maxmemm.png
> 
> User Name- Pestilence
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



Updated, good #'s.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 12, 2011)

what my ram was   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what my ram is atm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2011)

Please add the format with the info you want me to add, thanks. 

User Name-
 Intel/AMD-
 RAM-
 CPU-
 BOARD-
 OPERATING SYSTEM-
 RAM TIMINGS-
 RAM SPEED-
 MEM COPY (MB/sec)-
 MEM READ (MB/sec)-
 MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-
 MEM LATENCY (ns)-


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 13, 2011)

User Name- catnipkiller 
Intel/AMD- amd
RAM-kingston and g-skill 1066 4 gig kits 8 gig total
CPU- heka 720 3x
BOARD- foxcon a79a-s
OPERATING SYSTEM- win7 pro
RAM TIMINGS- 5-5-5-18
RAM SPEED-900
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-10260
MEM READ (MB/sec)-8536
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-8953
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 63.0


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you, I'll update it as soon as I get home from work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110713/MaxxMEM2_33823.jpg
> User Name- catnipkiller
> Intel/AMD- amd
> RAM-kingston and g-skill 1066 4 gig kits 8 gig total
> ...



Updated


----------



## Maban (Jul 14, 2011)

User Name-Maban
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-2x2GB OCZ Blade LV DDR2 1150
CPU-Core 2 Quad Q9550
BOARD-Asus Maximus Formula
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Professional x64
RAM TIMINGS-5-5-5-18-2T
RAM SPEED-1200
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-9232
MEM READ (MB/sec)-8723
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-8468
MEM LATENCY (ns)-61.6


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2011)

@catnipkiller
What is your CPU/NB frequency at man!? Cause that is some kickass bandwith you got .

@Maban
Nice bandwith for s775! I bet that system really flies along at those ram speeds.


----------



## Maban (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, it makes me sad that it's going to be unused for a while after I switch to Sandy.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2011)

Maban said:


> Yeah, it makes me sad that it's going to be unused for a while after I switch to Sandy.



Waiting patiently to be able to switch to a ddr3 platform along with this X2 here. Best I can get with this ram:






CPU will do 4Ghz but needs a shit-ton of volts compared to 3.8Ghz. I miss my tracer kit BAD!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll update later today guys!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll update later today guys!



No need to update me. I'll let you know when to do so.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 15, 2011)

User Name- johnspack
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-2x2GB Mushkin Ascent PC1066
CPU-Core2Quad Q9450
BOARD-Asus P5Q Deluxe
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS-5-5-5-15
RAM SPEED-1128
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-10283
MEM READ (MB/sec)-8752
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-9892
MEM LATENCY (ns)-62.0ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2011)

Maban said:


> User Name-Maban
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> RAM-2x2GB OCZ Blade LV DDR2 1150
> CPU-Core 2 Quad Q9550
> ...





johnspack said:


> User Name- johnspack
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> RAM-2x2GB Mushkin Ascent PC1066
> CPU-Core2Quad Q9450
> ...




***UPDATED***


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 13, 2011)

User Name- JrRacinFan
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM-Crucial Ballistix Tracers
CPU-Phenom II x2 555 @ x4 955 3.9Ghz
BOARD-Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS- 5-5-5-18
RAM SPEED-1103
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-12269
MEM READ (MB/sec)-9416
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-8700
MEM LATENCY (ns)-61.3ns

@CP

Told you I would give a proper run one of these days on these ol' sticks.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110813/Capture084.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110813/Capture085.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/110813/Capture086.jpg
> User Name- JrRacinFan
> Intel/AMD-AMD
> ...



I never doubted you, don't get me started.   Updated.



oli_ramsay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110813/Capture173.jpg





VulkanBros said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110813/Capture004479.jpg



Please add the format to your post so i can update.  Refer to the post above both of you.  Advise when done, thanks.


----------



## Fatal (Aug 25, 2011)

*Update please & thank you*

User Name- Fatal
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-Corsair Dominator 6GB DDR3 1600
CPU-Core i7 950
BOARD-Asus Sabertooth X58
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 x64 Ultimate
RAM TIMINGS-8-8-8-24 1T
RAM SPEED-1828
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-20169
MEM READ (MB/sec)-17622
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-16095
MEM LATENCY (ns)-45


----------



## Woomack (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello,
I'm mainly browsing these forums and just wanted to add some results 

User Name- Woomack
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM- 4x 2GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000 C8 ( PSC )
CPU- Phenom II X2 560 @ 4117MHz
BOARD-Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS-6-8-6-24
RAM SPEED-1626
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-15158
MEM READ (MB/sec)-11283
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-10118
MEM LATENCY (ns)-50.0ns


----------



## Woomack (Aug 25, 2011)

User Name- Woomack
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM- 3x 2GB AData Gaming 2000G CL9 ( PSC )
CPU- Core i7 920 @ 4254MHz
BOARD- ASUS P6X58D-E
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 x64
RAM TIMINGS-7-10-7-25
RAM SPEED-2240
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-22063
MEM READ (MB/sec)-18734
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-17833
MEM LATENCY (ns)-43.2ns



.....................

User Name- Woomack
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM- 2x 2GB AData Gaming 2000G Rev. 2.0 CL9 ( PSC )
CPU- Core i7 2600K @ 5226MHz
BOARD- ASRock P67 Extreme4
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 x64
RAM TIMINGS-6-10-6-25
RAM SPEED-2144
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-28139
MEM READ (MB/sec)-27251
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-25276
MEM LATENCY (ns)-39.1ns


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 25, 2011)

User Name- Crazyeyesreaper
 Intel/AMD-Intel
 RAM-<Mushkin Redlines 1866mhz 9-10-9 28 1T 2x4GB
 CPU-Core i5 2500k
 BOARD-ECS P67H2-A2 (B3)
 OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 x64 Professional 
 RAM TIMINGS-9-10-9-28 1T
 RAM SPEED-1866
 MEM COPY (MB/sec)-24100
 MEM READ (MB/sec)-22049
 MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-21379
 MEM LATENCY (ns)-48.5


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 25, 2011)

That's the best I can get.

User Name- LifeOnMars
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM- 4x 2GB Kingston Hyper X 1600MHz CL9
CPU- Phenom II X2 555 @ X4 B55  4237MHz
BOARD-Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS-9-9-9-24 1T
RAM SPEED-1784
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-14112
MEM READ (MB/sec)-10406
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-8874
MEM LATENCY (ns)-56.0ns


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 26, 2011)

Woomack said:


> Hello,
> I'm mainly browsing these forums and just wanted to add some results
> 
> User Name- Woomack
> ...



What kind of volts you need for CPU-NB for that clock? Very nice btw.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2011)

Fatal said:


> User Name- Fatal
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> RAM-Corsair Dominator 6GB DDR3 1600
> CPU-Core i7 950
> ...





Woomack said:


> Hello,
> I'm mainly browsing these forums and just wanted to add some results
> 
> User Name- Woomack
> ...





Woomack said:


> User Name- Woomack
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> RAM- 3x 2GB AData Gaming 2000G CL9 ( PSC )
> CPU- Core i7 920 @ 4254MHz
> ...





crazyeyesreaper said:


> User Name- Crazyeyesreaper
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> RAM-<Mushkin Redlines 1866mhz 9-10-9 28 1T 2x4GB
> CPU-Core i5 2500k
> ...





LifeOnMars said:


> That's the best I can get.
> 
> User Name- LifeOnMars
> Intel/AMD-AMD
> ...


updated fellas


----------



## Woomack (Aug 26, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> What kind of volts you need for CPU-NB for that clock? Very nice btw.



I don't remember exactly. Have to check when I back home but i didn't use more than +0.1V for anything. These are my 24/7 settings ... maybe 5MHz less so ~2700MHz HT, 3000MHz NB, 300MHz FSB. So far I wasn't able to set memory higher than ~1800 and I couldn't unlock cpu cores ( seems like some problems with board as other users are reporting the same with cpus that are unlocking on older boards ).



Chicken Patty said:


> updated fellas



My Intel scores are for 2 different setups with 2 different RAM ( both ADATA but different kits , rev 1.0 in i7 920 and rev 2.0 in i7 2600K ). Just to let you know as you added only 1 to the list


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 26, 2011)

User name: Derek12
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM-2GB 667 Kingston ValueRAM
CPU-AMD Athlon 64X2 3800+ Windsor EE
BOARD-Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2H
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1
RAM TIMINGS-5-5-5-15-2T
RAM SPEED-335 MHz
MEM COPY-4780 MB/s
MEM READ-5082 MB/s
MEM WRITE-4952 MB/s
MEM LATENCY-64.6ns.








I don't know why the speed difference between MaxxMEM and AIDA64 (??)


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 26, 2011)

User name: Derek12
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-1GB DDR? (?) Samsung (some software says DDR2, other says DDR3)
CPU-Intel Atom N455
BOARD-Samsung netbook
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit.
RAM TIMINGS-5-5-5-13-2T
RAM SPEED-? unknown, none programs report it so far.
MEM COPY-2410 MB/s
MEM READ-2822 MB/s
MEM WRITE-2723 MB/s
MEM LATENCY-138.7 ns


----------



## heky (Aug 26, 2011)

Just my 2 cents.

Ram is G.Skill RipjawsX Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBXM

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR...

Cheap stuff, but performs great!


User Name- heky
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- G.Skill RipjawsX Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBXM
CPU-Intel core i7 2600K
BOARD-MSI P67A-GD65 B3
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Enterprise x64
RAM TIMINGS- 8-9-8-24-1T
RAM SPEED- 1866
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 24224
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 23649
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 22696
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 44.5ns


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been tweaking and got a slightly better score -






User Name- LifeOnMars
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM- 4x 2GB Kingston Hyper X 1600MHz CL9
CPU- Phenom II X2 555 @ X4 B55 4200MHz
BOARD-Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS-9-9-9-24 1T
RAM SPEED-1816
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-14196
MEM READ (MB/sec)-10549
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-8983
MEM LATENCY (ns)-55.4ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2011)

Woomack said:


> I don't remember exactly. Have to check when I back home but i didn't use more than +0.1V for anything. These are my 24/7 settings ... maybe 5MHz less so ~2700MHz HT, 3000MHz NB, 300MHz FSB. So far I wasn't able to set memory higher than ~1800 and I couldn't unlock cpu cores ( seems like some problems with board as other users are reporting the same with cpus that are unlocking on older boards ).
> 
> 
> 
> My Intel scores are for 2 different setups with 2 different RAM ( both ADATA but different kits , rev 1.0 in i7 920 and rev 2.0 in i7 2600K ). Just to let you know as you added only 1 to the list



Thanks, but both are there. 



Derek12 said:


> User name: Derek12
> Intel/AMD-AMD
> RAM-2GB 667 Kingston ValueRAM
> CPU-AMD Athlon 64X2 3800+ Windsor EE
> ...





Derek12 said:


> User name: Derek12
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> RAM-1GB DDR? (?) Samsung (some software says DDR2, other says DDR3)
> CPU-Intel Atom N455
> ...





LifeOnMars said:


> I've been tweaking and got a slightly better score -
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110826/Max Memm.jpg
> 
> ...



Updating...


----------



## heky (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Chicken Patty, i edited my post above, so i can get added too.
Thanks


----------



## Woomack (Aug 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks, but both are there.



Can't see 2600K / ADATA Rev 2.0 result on the list. Should be 3 results in total.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 27, 2011)

Major props to Chicken Patty for keeping this thread updated.

 Everyone start posting a Thank You under your submissions or else it doesn't get added.

#serious


----------



## coolhand411 (Aug 27, 2011)

here is my small contribution
User Name- coolhand411
I5 2500K@5.0
RAM-G.SKILL PI Series (Model F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI)
G.SKILL PI Series 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...
BOARD-Asus P8P67 Pro
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS-9-10-9-28-1T
RAM SPEED-2133
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-27321
MEM READ (MB/sec)-25783
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-24676
MEM LATENCY (ns)-40.7.0ns
bench x3;


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 27, 2011)

Read um n weep 

User Name- NdMk2o1o
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM- 4x2Gb Gskill Ripjaws 1600@2133 
CPU- Core i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz
BOARD-Asrock P67-Pro3 se
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Home Premium x64
RAM TIMINGS-9-10-9-39 2T
RAM SPEED-2133
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-26550
MEM READ (MB/sec)-24062
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-22604
MEM LATENCY (ns)-46.4ns


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 27, 2011)

User Name- AhokZYashA
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 4GB DDR3-1333 
CPU- Core i7 2630QM
BOARD- Dell Laptop Board
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-24
RAM SPEED- 1333
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 9436MB/s
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 9330MB/s
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 9558MB/s
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 76.4

all thanks to a single channel memory. :mad






Thanks


----------



## coolhand411 (Aug 28, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Read um n weep
> 
> User Name- NdMk2o1o
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> ...



can you provide a link for your RAM ?
Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2011)

heky said:


> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Ram is G.Skill RipjawsX Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBXM
> 
> ...



Updated. 


Woomack said:


> Can't see 2600K / ADATA Rev 2.0 result on the list. Should be 3 results in total.


Sorry, missed the third one, thought it was only two.  Updated.



mlee49 said:


> Major props to Chicken Patty for keeping this thread updated.
> 
> Everyone start posting a Thank You under your submissions or else it doesn't get added.
> 
> #serious



No, you don't need to!    But you should! 



coolhand411 said:


> here is my small contribution
> User Name- coolhand411
> I5 2500K@5.0
> RAM-G.SKILL PI Series (Model F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI)
> ...





NdMk2o1o said:


> Read um n weep
> 
> User Name- NdMk2o1o
> Intel/AMD-Intel
> ...





AhokZYashA said:


> User Name- AhokZYashA
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> RAM- 4GB DDR3-1333
> CPU- Core i7 2630QM
> ...




UPDATED.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 28, 2011)

coolhand411 said:


> can you provide a link for your RAM ?
> Thanks



G-Skill 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz Ripjaws Memory Ki...

2x of this set, they are rated at 1600 but run 2133 24/7 and thats with 4 sticks as well, though cannot set 1t timing because of this and haven't tweaked any other timings, need 1.65v as I BSOD at 1.635v which is the next setting down, overall nice little sticks


----------



## coolhand411 (Aug 28, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> G-Skill 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz Ripjaws Memory Ki...
> 
> 2x of this set, they are rated at 1600 but run 2133 24/7 and thats with 4 sticks as well, though cannot set 1t timing because of this and haven't tweaked any other timings, need 1.65v as I BSOD at 1.635v which is the next setting down, overall nice little sticks



very nice ,i figured you were running 4x2 ,i'm running 2x2 PI Series 1600 (1.5v)@2133 CL9 (1.594v) mention in my previous post and was wondering if i will be able to run all four (1T)..i guess there is only one way to find out ,to bad i will end up with two extra sticks as they come in 3x2 kit ,in the mean time i order a par of this;
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...
  ..couldn't resist (75$ shipped-1.5V) and will try to get them to CL 10 (1T),this supposed to run 16Gb @2133 hopefully @ CL 10 which is still great for SB;
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/sandy-bridge-ddr3_4.html#sect0

Thanks

-----------------


ASUS P8P67 PRO,2500K@5.1,single loop H20,
4GB Gskill F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI (@1866 8-9-8-24-1T {1.55v}) or(@2133 9-10-9-28-1T {1.594v})
8GB Gskill F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL -incoming,
Crucial C300,WD black,
GTX570(972/1944/2099)Corsair HX850W,
Lite-On 24X,Win 7X64bit,TT Spedo


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone got recommendations to a 3x4GB kit? Something that would do 2Ghz but doesn't need to be 2Ghz sticks.


----------



## coolhand411 (Aug 29, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone got recommendations to a 3x4GB kit? Something that would do 2Ghz but doesn't need to be 2Ghz sticks.



this kit looks interesting ;
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3...


----------



## Woomack (Aug 29, 2011)

coolhand411 said:


> this kit looks interesting ;
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3...



Older series so probably on better chips than most new kits  Hard to say what's inside but 3x4GB 2000 9-10-9 1.55V looks nice ( except that ugly heatspreaders  ). 
I should get one kit of 2x4GB RipjawsX 1600 1.5V this week but no intel board to test it


----------



## coolhand411 (Aug 29, 2011)

yep ,they won't win a lot of beauty contests but i don't think that's what you after 
there is not to many 3x4 kits right now..,you can check this place also
http://www.memoryc.com/computermemory/ddr3ram.html?Standard=PC3+16000
good luck
Edit;here is another kit worth getting ;
http://www.ncixus.com/products/51941/998826/Mushkin Enhanced/
and REVIEW


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 30, 2011)

Woomack said:


> Older series so probably on better chips than most new kits  Hard to say what's inside but 3x4GB 2000 9-10-9 1.55V looks nice ( except that ugly heatspreaders  ).
> I should get one kit of 2x4GB RipjawsX 1600 1.5V this week but no intel board to test it



The colors would actually work out very nice with my Asus P6T6.


----------



## coolhand411 (Aug 30, 2011)

new sticks ;
User Name- coolhand411
I5 2500K@5.0
RAM-Gskill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (Model F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL)
BOARD-Asus P8P67 Pro
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS-10-11-10-30-1T (4.7ghz 1.575v) (5.0ghz 1.612v)
RAM SPEED-2133
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-27807
MEM READ (MB/sec)-24966
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-24951
MEM LATENCY (ns)-43.0ns





EDIT ;I got them down to  @ 2133 *10-11-10-27-1T (1.55v) *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2011)

coolhand411 said:


> new sticks ;
> User Name- coolhand411
> I5 2500K@5.0
> RAM-Gskill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (Model F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL)
> ...




UPDATED.


----------



## dies900 (Aug 30, 2011)

here is my cheap 20 euro kit  http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...sp?root=&LinkBack=&ktcpartno=KVR1333D3N9K2/4G
I must say not bad

User Name- dies900
Intel/AMD- intel
RAM- Kingston kvr1333d3n9k2/4g
CPU- core i7-2600 @ 4017 mhz
BOARD- Asus p8p67 
OPERATING SYSTEM- win 7 enterprise
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-27-1T 
RAM SPEED- 1648 mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 22272 mb/s
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 21015 mb/s
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 20400 mb/s
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 50,5 ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2011)

dies900 said:


> here is my cheap 20 euro kit  http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...sp?root=&LinkBack=&ktcpartno=KVR1333D3N9K2/4G
> I must say not bad



hello, please fill this out and add it to your post.  Thank you.

User Name- 
Intel/AMD- 
RAM- 
CPU- 
BOARD- 
OPERATING SYSTEM- 
RAM TIMINGS- 
RAM SPEED- 
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 
MEM LATENCY (ns)-


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2011)

Heya CP! Please add this as seperate 





User Name- JrRacinFan
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- Mushkin Ridgebacks 2x2GB
CPU-555 Black @ x4 3.8Ghz
BOARD-Asus M5A97 Evo
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7x64 Ultimate
RAM TIMINGS- 6-8-6-24
RAM SPEED- 1692MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-13388
MEM READ (MB/sec)-11091
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-9157
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 51.7

Oh btw, this is my new 24.7


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 4, 2011)

Good job JR!!

Tweaked mine further and this is the very best I can get whilst maintaing stability...






User Name- LifeOnMars
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM- 4x 2GB Kingston Hyper X 1600MHz CL9
CPU- Phenom II X2 555 @ X4 B55 4181MHz
BOARD-Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS-8-9-8-24 1T
RAM SPEED-1808MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-14459
MEM READ (MB/sec)-11097
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-8942
MEM LATENCY (ns)-51.9ns


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks LoM.

I wonder where 1800+ CL7 would net me....






Latency does come into play but as much so as NB frequency is only a touch more important.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2011)

dies900 said:


> here is my cheap 20 euro kit  http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...sp?root=&LinkBack=&ktcpartno=KVR1333D3N9K2/4G
> I must say not bad
> 
> User Name- dies900
> ...





JrRacinFan said:


> Heya CP! Please add this as seperate
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110904/Capture001223.jpg
> 
> User Name- JrRacinFan
> ...





LifeOnMars said:


> Good job JR!!
> 
> Tweaked mine further and this is the very best I can get whilst maintaing stability...
> 
> ...



Everything has been updated.  Good job JR, seems like you are enjoying your new components.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 5, 2011)

User Name- johnspack
Intel/AMD- intel
RAM- G.Skill F3-12800CL9T
CPU- Xeon W3570
BOARD- Asus Rampage II Gene
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 x64
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-24
RAM SPEED- 1710Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 18501
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 17446
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 17234
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 49.9 

System is currently in dual channel mode due to mobo problems...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2011)

johnspack said:


> User Name- johnspack
> Intel/AMD- intel
> RAM- G.Skill F3-12800CL9T
> CPU- Xeon W3570
> ...



Updated.


----------



## damric (Sep 7, 2011)

This was with my notorious OCZ Obsidians 2x2GB kit with 1.75v 






User Name- damric
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- OCZ Obsidians 2x2GB
CPU- Thuban 1090T
BOARD- MSI 890FXA-GD65
OPERATING SYSTEM- Vista 64
RAM TIMINGS- 8-9-8-24 1T
RAM SPEED- 1724MHZ
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 15307
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 10980
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 10030
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 51.5


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2011)

damric said:


> This was with my notorious OCZ Obsidians 2x2GB kit with 1.75v
> 
> [url]http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/2926/mmocn1.png[/URL]



Please add the format to your post, thanks.


----------



## Woomack (Sep 7, 2011)

User Name- Woomack
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 4x 4GB G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 ( F3-12800CL9-4GBXL )
CPU- Phenom II X2 560 @ 3978MHz
BOARD- Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Pro x64
RAM TIMINGS- 8-8-7-24
RAM SPEED- 1632
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 13659
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 10671
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 9836
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 53.9ns



I won't hide that I was expecting better results. I also can't pass ~3050 NB on this cpu


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 7, 2011)

Worked on my cooling, cranked the CPUNB up a bit resulting in more GB's 






User Name- LifeOnMars
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM- 4x 2GB Kingston Hyper X 1600MHz CL9
CPU- Phenom II X2 555 @ X4 B55 4163MHz
BOARD-Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS-8-9-8-24 1T
RAM SPEED-1800MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-14965
MEM READ (MB/sec)-11118
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-9614
MEM LATENCY (ns)-51.0ns


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2011)

LoM! What voltage are your CPU/NB at?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 7, 2011)

hee hee for the purpose of that bench......1.375v !! 

I know, I know.....it's not a 24/7 setup


----------



## erocker (Sep 7, 2011)

User Name- erocker
RAM- 2x2gb Mushkin Blackline Ridgeback
CPU- Core i5 2500K @ 5ghz
BOARD- AsRock Extreme4 Gen3
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 x64
RAM TIMINGS- 9-10-9-27 1T
RAM SPEED-2133MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 28308
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 25625
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 24737
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 40.7ns


----------



## coolhand411 (Sep 7, 2011)

very impressive rocker..I have to go back to drawing board


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy shit Erocker, that is some massive bandwidth!!   makes my AMD look petty!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Holy shit Erocker, that is some massive bandwidth!!   makes my AMD look petty!!



That's mushkin ridgebacks for you. I bet they could go even further if needed.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 8, 2011)

And that backs up the point I made in the phenom overclocking thread, you can only really push it as far as the chipset allows.


----------



## coolhand411 (Sep 9, 2011)

new score ;
User Name- coolhand411
I5 2500K@5.149
RAM-Gskill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (Model F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL)
BOARD-Asus P8P67 Pro
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS-10-11-10-30-2T ( 1.650v)
RAM SPEED-2240
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-28829
MEM READ (MB/sec)-25893
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-25508
MEM LATENCY (ns)-41.8ns





Hyper PI stable;


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice job coolhand! With 8gb's no less.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2011)

coolhand411 said:


> new score ;
> User Name- coolhand411
> I5 2500K@5.149
> RAM-Gskill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (Model F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL)
> ...



Updated, good job!


----------



## Woomack (Sep 9, 2011)

@Chicken Patty , I think you missed my post with 16GB 



Woomack said:


> User Name- Woomack
> Intel/AMD- AMD
> RAM- 4x 4GB G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 ( F3-12800CL9-4GBXL )
> CPU- Phenom II X2 560 @ 3978MHz
> ...


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2011)

Missed mine too  Actually, don't worry about it, I'm going to be doing some messing around this weekend.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice. I think I still hold the 4 stick and 8 GB records... I should try another run. My board has been through a half dozen bios updates by now.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 10, 2011)

User Name- catnipkiller
AMD x6 1100T 4.2ghz
gskill 1066 2x4gb and kingston 800 running 1066
Foxconn a79a-s
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS-5-7-7-24-2T (2.0v)
RAM SPEED-1066
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-11405
MEM READ (MB/sec)-8829
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-8812
MEM LATENCY (ns)-61.3ns

New cpu thz to erocker

Will tweek ram setting I am aiming for 1066 5-5-5-15 but having problems with the gskill.
my kingston ram runs golden its rated for 2.3v and it can do 1.8 1066@ 5-5-5-15-24 t2 all day long.


----------



## damric (Sep 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Please add the format to your post, thanks.



done, thanks


----------



## marcosamerio (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all, ¿is this normal my results? i cant see on the pages a result similar, ¿its bugued the program? ¿or just fine the result?

http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/7296/maxxmemp.jpg

Bye all


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2011)

marcosamerio said:


> Hi all, ¿is this normal my results? i cant see on the pages a result similar, ¿its bugued the program? ¿or just fine the result?
> 
> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/7296/maxxmemp.jpg
> 
> Bye all



Update to version 1.95
http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---preview.php


----------



## marcosamerio (Sep 12, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Update to version 1.95
> http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---preview.php



Thanks a lot


----------



## Woomack (Sep 12, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Nice. I think I still hold the 4 stick and 8 GB records... I should try another run. My board has been through a half dozen bios updates by now.



I could try with 4 sticks but I don't have intel board now. I have some older results but nothing made for MaxxMEM and more to check max stable clocks like here. Transfers on SB depends too much from cpu so no matter if you have great ram, you have to set as high cpu clock as you can to make good score ( I had couple of i7 2600K and all had wall at about 5.1-5.3GHz so nothing special ).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2011)

Woomack said:


> @Chicken Patty , I think you missed my post with 16GB





erocker said:


> Missed mine too  Actually, don't worry about it, I'm going to be doing some messing around this weekend.





catnipkiller said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110909/MaxxMEM2_m0956.jpg
> User Name- catnipkiller
> AMD x6 1100T 4.2ghz
> gskill 1066 2x4gb and kingston 800 running 1066
> ...





damric said:


> done, thanks



I updated everyone, thanks guys.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 15, 2011)

*nb gonna blow up*

User Name- catnipkiller
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 8 gb gskill and kingston
CPU- 1100t 4.1ghz
BOARD- foxconn a79a-s
OPERATING SYSTEM- win7 64bit
RAM TIMINGS- 5-5-5-15 t2
RAM SPEED- 882
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-10803
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 8566
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 9765
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 58.6




 iv stressed this and it seems to be stable.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 15, 2011)

Bring NB down 1 multiplier, bring cpu cores down 2 multipliers, then clock bclk up to where you get 4.1GHz again on cores. I want to see where that gets you. Probly close to ~925 dram with ~2.7NB. Also, it's not uncommon to find some 1090's and 1100's to do 3GHz NB. 

-OR-

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2390706&postcount=389
This run, try doing 2.8NB with it instead.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 15, 2011)

my ram cant do 1066 that is why iv been trying for close to 900cuz the gskill ram dont like 1066 at all even thou that's what its rated to do.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 15, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> my ram cant do 1066 that is why iv been trying for close to 900cuz the gskill ram dont like 1066 at all even thou that's what its rated to do.



Pull the G.skills from the rig and try for it. See if 4GB works out, what is your daily use?


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 15, 2011)

the problem is this is my main gamming rig and i play games and run apps that go over 4 gb used. (the reason i bought gskill) and i know that my kingston can do 2700@ 1066 @1.8v. 
I think i am going to try and trade this ram for other ram. i think the problem is caused by my gskill being t1 and kingston being t2 @ 1066. i know ddr2 is old but im still getting the same #'s as my friends ddr3 1600.


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> the problem is this is my main gamming rig and i play games and run apps that go over 4 gb used. (the reason i bought gskill) and i know that my kingston can do 2700@ 1066 @1.8v.
> I think i am going to try and trade this ram for other ram. i think the problem is caused by my gskill being t1 and kingston being t2 @ 1066. i know ddr2 is old but im still getting the same #'s as my friends ddr3 1600.



Get an AM3/AM3+ board and some DDR3. Don't bother with DDR2 anymore. Plus, I'm sure your motherboard is going to eventually explode from the stress you're putting on it. You're brave.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 15, 2011)

School cost to much. i wont be able to buy any other big parts untill im done. And by that time they will have 16x core cpu's and ddr5 ram.

So im going to have some fun "look what i can do" untill it all falls down.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm just wondering what exactly you are doing that needs more than 4gb? Close some processes before gaming?


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 16, 2011)

testing...

User Name- ViperXTR
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1333Mhz CL8
CPU- Core i3 2100 @ default 3.1Ghz
BOARD- ASRock Z68 Pro3-m
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 X64 SP1
RAM TIMINGS- 8-8-8-22-1T
RAM SPEED- 667
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-17,801
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 16,297
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 15,819
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 58.1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> User Name- catnipkiller
> Intel/AMD- AMD
> RAM- 8 gb gskill and kingston
> CPU- 1100t 4.1ghz
> ...





ViperXTR said:


> testing...
> 
> User Name- ViperXTR
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



UPDATED.



On the other hand, would you guys be interested in adding some graphs or tables with some #'s to the OP.  I'm thinking like sorting by AMD or Intel and maybe getting averages or something like that.  Any ideas?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay,  coaxed 1000 more out of memory copy,  but considering I enabled triple channel,  not good.  Must tweak more,  so just showing this....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 17, 2011)

Well,  can't go faster, so went tighter.  Liking these G.Skills,  can't believe a cas9 2t kit will do this stable at the voltage they are doing it at!


----------



## dies900 (Sep 20, 2011)

Added two more sticks, tweaked a little and voila

User Name- dies900
Intel/AMD- intel
RAM- Kingston kvr1333d3n9k2/4g x2(height 19 mm)
CPU- core i7-2600 @ 4098 mhz(non K)
BOARD- Asus p8p67(bclk 105.1 mhz)
OPERATING SYSTEM- win 7 enterprise
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-24-1T 
RAM SPEED- 1680 mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 23380 mb/s
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 21485 mb/s
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 21136 mb/s
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 49,2 ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2011)

dies900 said:


> Added two more sticks, tweaked a little and voila
> 
> User Name- dies900
> Intel/AMD- intel
> ...



Updated.


----------



## coolhand411 (Sep 22, 2011)

new benching sticks,work in progress... ;
User Name- coolhand411
I5 2500K
RAM-G.SKILL PIS Series 4GB (F3-17600CL7D-4GBPIS)
BOARD-Asus P8P67 Pro
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS-7-10-7-28-1T ( 1.650v)
RAM SPEED-2240
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-29187
MEM READ (MB/sec)-27258
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-25966
MEM LATENCY (ns)-38.6ns


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice run coolhand


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here's mine-

User Name- Tigger
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 4GB corsair xms3 DDR3 1333Mhz CL9
CPU- Core i5 2400 @ default 3.1Ghz
BOARD- ASUS P8P67-M PRO
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 X64 SP1
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-24-1T
RAM SPEED- 687
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-17,213
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 16,672
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 17,942
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 59.9


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2011)

coolhand411 said:


> new benching sticks,work in progress... ;
> User Name- coolhand411
> I5 2500K
> RAM-G.SKILL PIS Series 4GB (F3-17600CL7D-4GBPIS)
> ...





tigger said:


> Here's mine-
> 
> User Name- Tigger
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...


UPDATED


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 7, 2011)

Here is mine so far:

User Name-     Drunkenmafia
Intel/AMD-     AMD
RAM-     4gb G-Skill PI 6,8,6,19 1T @ 1706mhz
CPU-     X6 1090T
BOARD-     990FX-UD5
OPERATING SYSTEM-     Win 7 64bit
RAM TIMINGS-     6,8,6,19,25 1T
RAM SPEED-     1706mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-     15875
MEM READ (MB/sec)-     11135
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-     9464
MEM LATENCY (ns)-     48.2


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 7, 2011)

*New laptop*

Just got tht new asus gming laptop and its over kill it can hold up to 16gb of ram dule channle 2x 750 gb hard drives and a 560m 2gb card. cpu hits 60-68 deg max and the gpu hts 50-65 max.

User Name- Catnipkiller 
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 8gb laptop ram dule channle 
CPU- i7 2630QM
BOARD- Asus G74SX
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win 7 64bit
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-241T
RAM SPEED- 1333mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 15984
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 15281
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 13947
MEM LATENCY (ns)-73.4


----------



## Woomack (Oct 20, 2011)

User Name- Woomack
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 4GB ( 2x2GB ) Corsair Dominator GT 2000C8 ( PSC )
CPU- FX-8120
BOARD- Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 BIOS F6
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win 7 64bit
RAM TIMINGS- 8-10-8-24 2T
RAM SPEED- 2305
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 16723
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 12843
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 10695
MEM LATENCY (ns)-53.3


----------



## coolhand411 (Oct 20, 2011)

hmm ..interesting

P.S. thought about trying w8 ?
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516


----------



## Woomack (Oct 20, 2011)

coolhand411 said:


> hmm ..interesting



Really it's kinda bad result. Because of architecture limits there is almost no difference between 1800 and 2400 transfers. Like in Phenoms, higher NB and some other settings = higher bandwidth but here I can't set all buses so high as in Phenom. I can't set NB much above 2600 no matter what voltages when on Phenom I was able to pass 3000 on about the same voltage ( probably better cooling would help a bit ). Still working on it and today I got new beta bios so will try something after work ...
Here is 2000 8-9-8 ( 8GB but almost all settings the same as for 4GB ... and results too ):



I didn't try w8. Maybe during weekend.


----------



## coolhand411 (Oct 20, 2011)

it's not bad ..it's just sad and  wondering if W8 or new bios will make a dent,keep us updated 
Powodzenia


----------



## doveman (Oct 20, 2011)

Thought I'd throw in my DDR2 results in case anyone's interested.

I did quite a bit of testing a while ago but unfortunately seem to have mislaid the results. These were the best settings I found though, and bumping the NB from 2000 to 2250 gave quite a boost (I think it affected the write speeds most), as did overclocking the FSB to 250.





User Name- doveman
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- 4GB Corsair Dominator DDR2 1066Mhz
CPU- Athlon II X4 630
BOARD- Biostar TA790GXBE
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 x64 Ultimate
RAM TIMINGS- 5-5-5-18
RAM SPEED- 1000Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 9630MB/s
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 8298MB/s
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 7324MB/s
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 52.4ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll update when I get home guys, thanks for the contribution.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 20, 2011)

Woomack said:


> Really it's kinda bad result.



Yeah...that 10 tRCD def doesn't help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Here is mine so far:
> 
> User Name-     Drunkenmafia
> Intel/AMD-     AMD
> ...





catnipkiller said:


> Just got tht new asus gming laptop and its over kill it can hold up to 16gb of ram dule channle 2x 750 gb hard drives and a 560m 2gb card. cpu hits 60-68 deg max and the gpu hts 50-65 max.
> 
> User Name- Catnipkiller
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...





Woomack said:


> User Name- Woomack
> Intel/AMD- AMD
> RAM- 4GB ( 2x2GB ) Corsair Dominator GT 2000C8 ( PSC )
> CPU- FX-8120
> ...





doveman said:


> Thought I'd throw in my DDR2 results in case anyone's interested.
> 
> I did quite a bit of testing a while ago but unfortunately seem to have mislaid the results. These were the best settings I found though, and bumping the NB from 2000 to 2250 gave quite a boost (I think it affected the write speeds most), as did overclocking the FSB to 250.
> 
> ...





Updated


----------



## Woomack (Oct 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah...that 10 tRCD def doesn't help.



It's on 2300+ memory clock ... it's hard to find any chips that can make it under tRCD10 
I meant that overall performance on FX memory controller is kinda bad and looks like it's limited to about ~1866MHz memory bandwidth. Keeping the same CPU-NB I can change memory from ~1800 to 2400 and I almost won't see any difference in maxxmem max transfers ( +/- 500MB/s and some little changes in latency are like nothing ).
~2400 NB = mem copy ~16000
~2600 NB = mem copy ~16500
~2750 NB = mem copy ~16700
I have big problems with stability if I set anythign higher than ~2700 CPU-NB, no matter what voltage.
I also checked HT up to 4000MHz ( yes 4k  ) and FSB up to 305MHz that make no difference in this test.

If anyone is using 990FXA-UD5 board then latest beta F7a is working the same as F6 or F6D. I really have no idea what they changed. I was counting on LLC options in BIOS but there is nothing new


----------



## coolhand411 (Oct 21, 2011)

^ don't know what to say ..hopefully this will cheer you up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SArxcnpXStE


----------



## Woomack (Oct 21, 2011)

coolhand411 said:


> ^ don't know what to say ..hopefully this will cheer you up
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SArxcnpXStE



this movie fits to many topics  ... really I don't care about results so much , it's still fun to play  ... and good cpu to check max memory clocks ( even that bandwidth is disappointing )


----------



## coolhand411 (Oct 21, 2011)

As long as you are happy, that's all that matters


----------



## Woomack (Oct 26, 2011)

Something that can be interesting ... 1 stick / single channel. Results not much worse than in dual channel. CPU-Z is showing dual channel, maxxmem the same 
I wanted to check max clocks for my RAM but it seems that I hit some wall at not much above 2400 ( with 3 different kits single/dual channel, different timings etc...  so I doubt that's memory ).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

BUMP!  Anybody looking to post some new results?  I have a 2600k and P67 Motherboard coming soon, once I get that running I'll be posting some new results.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't need to add this CP. Just wanting to show my new HTPC setup, awaiting a dual channel kit.  

This setup is quiet and runs more than plenty for what it's used for.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 16, 2011)

why only 2 cores?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> why only 2 cores?



Cold & silent. Reduced core count to keep the VRM's cold.


----------



## DOM (Nov 16, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> BUMP!  Anybody looking to post some new results?  I have a 2600k and P67 Motherboard coming soon, once I get that running I'll be posting some new results.


z68 count i rma my p67


----------



## badatgames18 (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## DOM (Nov 19, 2011)

badatgames18,  what kind of gskill are you running and what volts ? I can't get mine to run 2133 for some reason.... User error  lol


----------



## badatgames18 (Nov 19, 2011)

DOM said:


> badatgames18,  what kind of gskill are you running and what volts ? I can't get mine to run 2133 for some reason.... User error  lol



gskill trident.. they are actually pretty low bin elpida bbse based modules.
1.8v with those timings and clocks.

if you want to fly, i suggest finding 8-9-8 2133 ripjaws (those are high bin bbse) and can run 7-9-6 2133 with <1.65v i just sold mine since i needed the money 
and (6-9-6-20 2200+ with same volts as above)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2011)

badatgames18 said:


> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/9898/maxxmem696.png



Please add the format in the OP to your post.  Thanks.


----------



## DOM (Nov 19, 2011)

badatgames18 said:


> gskill trident.. they are actually pretty low bin elpida bbse based modules.
> 1.8v with those timings and clocks.
> 
> if you want to fly, i suggest finding 8-9-8 2133 ripjaws (those are high bin bbse) and can run 7-9-6 2133 with <1.65v i just sold mine since i needed the money
> and (6-9-6-20 2200+ with same volts as above)



I've done 7-10-7-24 T1 at 2133 with mine but on ud5 p67 that I rma 

New to this asus mb so don't know all the settings yet been to busy playing bf3 lol but ill see if u can get a 5.5 run tonight after work  on water lol






i did 7-10-7-21 @ 2133 but this one came out lil better @ 1.6v


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 21, 2011)

Here are some results with my new 8120:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44466&stc=1&d=1321873462


----------



## purecain (Nov 23, 2011)

not really wanting to overvolt my system(after reading about a few users losing cpu/motherboard) i decided to just post my 24/7clock scores...


User Name- purecain
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- 8GB KingstonHyperX Genesis @ DDR3 1866Mhz CL9
CPU- Core i7 2700K @ 4.8Ghz
BOARD- AsusMaximusIV Extreme-Z Z68
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 X64 SP1
RAM TIMINGS- 9-10-9-27-1T
RAM SPEED- 933Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-25,130
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 23,415
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 23,238
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 46.5


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

purecain said:


> not really wanting to overvolt my system(after reading about a few users losing cpu/motherboard) i decided to just post my 24/7clock scores...
> 
> 
> User Name- purecain
> ...



Will update once I get home from work today, thanks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 23, 2011)

Seein' all these 8120's and 2600k's makes me very itchy! *scratch scratch*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

I get new RAM today, should be posting something later.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 23, 2011)

**shakes fist** 

Quit yer gloating CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 24, 2011)

It's a cold day and I have been going for a crazy overclock, here's what I got 1.55v on CPU and 1.55 NB!!!! AHHHHH  I'm getting another sandybridge setup early next year so not too worried if it goes pop LOL






User Name- LifeOnMars
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM- 4x 2GB Kingston Hyper X 1600MHz CL9 @ CL8 
CPU- Phenom II X2 555 @ X4 B55 4408MHz
BOARD-Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 Ultimate x64
RAM TIMINGS-8-9-8-27 1T
RAM SPEED-1856MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-15307
MEM READ (MB/sec)-11475
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-9954
MEM LATENCY (ns)-50.9

I actually played Skyrim for 1/2 hr and it gained me 8fps on my minimum fps. Looks like I'll be finishing the game wearing a coat  Just shows, I think, what I could get with decent watercooling in my system.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

purecain said:


> not really wanting to overvolt my system(after reading about a few users losing cpu/motherboard) i decided to just post my 24/7clock scores...
> 
> 
> User Name- purecain
> ...



Updated.



Remember guys, need to add the format to your post to have it added.  Just a reminder.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 24, 2011)

Edited my post with correct format, sorry CP totally forgot  Gah no CPUz......forget it LOL I'm useless


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Edited my post with correct format, sorry CP totally forgot  Gah no CPUz......forget it LOL I'm useless



Just run it again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

Ran it with my new RAM:


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just run it again



I don't know if I can generate the 1.21 Jigawatts needed for the overclock again ...Damn it......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I don't know if I can generate the 1.21 Jigawatts needed for the overclock again ...Damn it......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

Slight overclock on the RAM, going little by little see how far I can take it.

Before:






After:


----------



## DOM (Nov 26, 2011)

why don't you try the 1833 multi 

I got mine oc at 4.5 1.3v 1833 8-9-8-24 t1 1.5v

Just played some bf3 and it didn't lock up or bsod so I guess its stable lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

DOM said:


> why don't you try the 1833 multi
> 
> I got mine oc at 4.5 1.3v 1833 8-9-8-24 t1 1.5v
> 
> Just played some bf3 and it didn't lock up or bsod so I guess its stable lol



I'll give it a go in a bit.  Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

Up a little higher.


----------



## DOM (Nov 30, 2011)

Mem volts ?

Try to break 30k mem copy


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2011)

Well,  that's just sad...  looks like I'm waiting for a cheap sb-e system now.  Or I need to tweak this thing a lot more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

DOM said:


> Mem volts ?
> 
> Try to break 30k mem copy



just set it to 1.6v, I'll work off of that.  ...and 30k will break my RAM 



johnspack said:


> Well,  that's just sad...  looks like I'm waiting for a cheap sb-e system now.  Or I need to tweak this thing a lot more.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/memtest1.png



Add the format so I can add it to the list.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2011)

I will,  just need to do a bit better than that first!  Darn sb with it's fast imc.....


----------



## stefanels (Nov 30, 2011)

here is mine...






User Name- stefanels
Intel/AMD-AMD 
RAM- 8192 Mb Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz CL9
CPU- 3206 Mhz AMD Phenom II X4 B55 
BOARD- ASRock 880GMH/USB3 R2.0
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x64
RAM TIMINGS-9.9.9.27 2T
RAM SPEED- 1602Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-10062 Mb/sec
MEM READ (MB/sec)-8294 Mb/sec
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-6555 Mb/sec
MEM LATENCY (ns)-77.1 ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

stefanels said:


> here is mine...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111130/mem.jpg



Please add the format.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2011)

Me needs update 


User Name- de.das.dude
 Intel/AMD- AMD
 RAM- PC2 8500 2x2GB OCZ Platinum CL5
 CPU- AMD Phenom II X4 945 @3.51GHz
 BOARD- ASUS M4A785D-M PRO
 OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Enterprise
 RAM TIMINGS- 5-5-5-18
 RAM SPEED- 1080
 MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 11405
 MEM READ (MB/sec)- 9331
 MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 8733
 MEM LATENCY (ns)- 58.6


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll add it tomorrow dude, already off the PC.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2011)

its ok.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 30, 2011)

*Bulldozer Update, representing...*

User Name- Aphexdreamer
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM-  G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB Stock 1600Mhz
CPU- AMD FX6100 @4627Mhz
BOARD- ASUS CrossHair V
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-27-34
RAM SPEED- 1806
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 12874
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 12278
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 11121
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 56.6


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2011)

Now be honest Aphex, does it "feel" different compared to your old 965?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 30, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Now be honest Aphex, does it "feel" different compared to your old 965?



I certainly think so and benchmarks suggest so as well. I believe Crysis 2 and Battlefield 3 have higher FPS and are not dipping in the lows as much now, but I haven't tested and can't anymore. 

I've managed to pass the performance of my 965 @ 4.0Ghz with it at 4.5Ghz, I think it pretty much matched it at 4.2. 

Also I needed 4.8 volts for my 965 at 4.0Ghz only needed 1.45 volts on 4.5 without very much tweaking.  Also runs 10C cooler but that could be the weather. 

Plus I have room for more hertz, my 965 was maxed out. Also I assume multithreaded programs and games will benefit from the two extra cores.  

I'm happy.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2011)

I get better results with these speeds/timings rather than 2000mhz+ with looser timings....

Tatty_one
Intel 
Corsair XMS3
I7 920 C0 Stepping @ 3.94Gig
Gigabyte GA-EX58 UD4P
Win 7 x64 Home Premium
RAM TIMINGS-  6-7-7-24 1T
RAM SPEED- 1503mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-   18213
MEM READ (MB/sec)-   16433
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-  14234
MEM LATENCY (ns)-   46.6ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

Will update once I'm home.


----------



## purecain (Nov 30, 2011)

purecain said:


> not really wanting to overvolt my system(after reading about a few users losing cpu/motherboard) i decided to just post my 24/7clock scores...
> 
> 
> User Name- purecain
> ...



ps. i just wanted to add... these hyperX genesis grey(i picked up for £30)-might not have the best timings, but they overclocked to 1866mhz from 1600mhz @9-10-9-27 1T... 

and i just lowered the volts to 1.6v@1866mhz and they are 100% stable... so a good result for such cheap mem... going to try 1.55 and see how they fair... might be better memory than i thought if it does work...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> Me needs update
> 
> 
> User Name- de.das.dude
> ...





AphexDreamer said:


> User Name- Aphexdreamer
> Intel/AMD- AMD
> RAM-  G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB Stock 1600Mhz
> CPU- AMD FX6100 @4627Mhz
> ...





Tatty_One said:


> I get better results with these speeds/timings rather than 2000mhz+ with looser timings....
> 
> Tatty_one
> Intel
> ...



UPDATED


----------



## johnspack (Dec 1, 2011)

Add me:

User Name-johnspack
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-RipjawZ F3-14900CL9Q-16GBZL (4Gx4)
CPU-i7 950 @4021.8Mhz
BOARD-Asus Rampage II
OPERATING SYSTEM-Win7 x64
RAM TIMINGS-9-11-11-31-2T
RAM SPEED-1914Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-19580
MEM READ (MB/sec)-17309
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-16592
MEM LATENCY (ns)-46.9


----------



## johnspack (Dec 2, 2011)

Jeez,  by the time I get added,  I'll have reposted with a better score...  wait,  is that a challenge?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2011)

Not home dude, I'll add you when I get home.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 2, 2011)

Not trying to be difficult,  just peed that first gen i7s are so slow in the ram dept....  I'm frantically trying to tweak up settings to give a better run.  Hard to do with 16gbs ram on top of it....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2011)

Keep at it man, I'm without power now. . Just posting on my phone.


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 3, 2011)

Great thread.

I swapped  my gskill X58 chipset ram to my msi Z68 MB with 2500k and look forward to posting my results.


Also I wanted to add that I think this list would be more complete with ram voltage settings.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 3, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Not trying to be difficult,  just peed that first gen i7s are so slow in the ram dept....  I'm frantically trying to tweak up settings to give a better run.  Hard to do with 16gbs ram on top of it....



I did not believe your results were that bad, especially with 16GB.

This is the best I could do with 6GB: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2083565&postcount=141

I am wondering what luck you have had with tightening the timings, if any?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I swapped  my gskill X58 chipset ram to my msi Z68 MB with 2500k and look forward to posting my results.
> 
> ...



Any ideas how to get this added to the older scores?


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any ideas how to get this added to the older scores?




I would just start for the present if possible.  I don't remember my voltage settings from my best submissions of the past.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> I would just start for the present if possible.  I don't remember my voltage settings from my best submissions of the past.



Thing with that is that we have to rely on people not lying.  Is there any software that will detect the voltage for the RAM with any system?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thing with that is that we have to rely on people not lying.  Is there any software that will detect the voltage for the RAM with any system?



Yes, OCCT monitoring page shows actual voltage, as in mine is set in Bios at 1.66V but you can see from the attached that it's taking 1.65V, and with OCCT you get the 3 readings which should give pretty accurate info............

Downloadable here.........

http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes, OCCT monitoring page shows actual voltage, as in mine is set in Bios at 1.66V but you can see from the attached that it's taking 1.65V, and with OCCT you get the 3 readings which should give pretty accurate info............
> 
> Downloadable here.........
> 
> http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download



Should voltage reading be mandatory or optional?  I don't want to make it to hard on people neither because then they will get lazy and never post. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2011)

Personally I don't see why, it's a memory bench, if someone wants to put more volts into their memory and tweak then it's all good, adding voltage is no different than tightening timings in my book..... but thats just my opinion,.


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Should voltage reading be mandatory or optional?  I don't want to make it to hard on people neither because then they will get lazy and never post.
> 
> What do you guys think?




I wouldn't mind adding voltage information.  To me it seems like voltage information is very important for trying different settings with different voltages.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2011)

SonDa5 said:


> I wouldn't mind adding voltage information.  To me it seems like voltage information is very important for trying different settings with different voltages.



Lets get a bit more feedback hopefully, see what others have to say, if not I'll edit the list to add the voltage.  Sucks I didn't think of this before, seems like I thought about everything but this.


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2011)

I dont see the point as not all mem are the same and oc the same at the same volts


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 4, 2011)

DOM said:


> I dont see the point as not all mem are the same and oc the same at the same volts




Memory is not all the same but memory sets do include voltage information on the description of the product.  I find voltage settings very useful to help determine the quality of the ram.  Lower voltage with faster speeds and tighter timings is nice for power quality and lower temperature.  CPU-Z includes voltage for CPU it would be nice if it could also include voltage for  memory.  That would be a nice feature.  I find it helpful.


Knowing the voltage settings from a booted up OS environment would be very handy to me.


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2011)

cpu-z does have a mem tab


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 4, 2011)

I believe voltage could be added as an option.

You could add other things as well; subtimings, heatspreaders, fan (yes or no) or other cooling, IC manufacturer/model, etc.

Eventually you need to draw the line somewhere...


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 4, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> I believe voltage could be added as an option.
> 
> You could add other things as well; subtimings, heatspreaders, fan (yes or no) or other cooling, IC manufacturer/model, etc.
> 
> Eventually you need to draw the line somewhere...



Yeah.  To me voltage is key in all electronic devices.  I'd like it if possible.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Should voltage reading be mandatory or optional?  I don't want to make it to hard on people neither because then they will get lazy and never post.
> 
> What do you guys think?



Unless OCCT has some magic reader, no Asus board will show vDimm unless you pull up TurboV.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay guys, edited the format and the spreadsheet for the voltage addition.  Here is the revised format which can also be found in the OP.    Thanks guys! 

*User Name-
Intel/AMD-
RAM-
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 
CPU-
BOARD-
OPERATING SYSTEM-
RAM TIMINGS-
RAM SPEED-
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-
MEM READ (MB/sec)-
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-
MEM LATENCY (ns)-*


----------



## Woomack (Dec 11, 2011)

Little update:

Intel/AMD - AMD
RAM - 4GB ( 2x2GB ) Corsair Dominator GT 2000C8 ( PSC )
RAM Voltage - 1.67V
CPU- FX -8120
BOARD - ASUS Crosshair V Formula
OPERATING SYSTEM - Win 7 64bit
RAM TIMINGS - 9-12-10-28 2T
RAM SPEED - 2654
MEM COPY (MB/sec) - 20083
MEM READ (MB/sec) - 15091
MEM WRITE (MB/sec) - 12879
MEM LATENCY (ns) -48.1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Woomack said:


> Little update:
> 
> Intel/AMD - AMD
> RAM - 4GB ( 2x2GB ) Corsair Dominator GT 2000C8 ( PSC )
> ...



That's some insane RAM speeds!  Updated.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2011)

Check out my numbers on my new sandy!

User Name- brandonwh64
Intel/AMD- Intel 
RAM- Gskill Ripjaw 2x4GB 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.545V (Wont go to 1.5V lowest is 1.545V?)
CPU- I7 2600K @ 4.3GHZ
BOARD- ASRock Pro3-M Z68
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Home X64
RAM TIMINGS- 8-8-8-24 1T
RAM SPEED- 1600mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 21960
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 20864
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 20837
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 49.3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Check out my numbers on my new sandy!
> 
> User Name- brandonwh64
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



Nice #'s!!   Updated.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2011)

User Name- JrRacinFan
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- Mushkin Ripjaws
RAM Voltage - 1.65
CPU- Unlocked x2 555
BOARD- Asus M5A97 Evo
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Ultimate X64
RAM TIMINGS- 7-9-7-24 1T
RAM SPEED- 1800mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 13862
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 11437
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 9067
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 52.5


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111224/Capture058.jpg
> 
> User Name- JrRacinFan
> Intel/AMD- AMD
> ...



Updated.  Thanks!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Updated.  Thanks!



I had to do another edit CP. Had to correct myself.

RAM TIMINGS- 7-9-7-24 1T
RAM SPEED- 1800mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks, fixed.


----------



## doveman (Jan 7, 2012)

Not very impressive compared to what others here have achieved, but I've got a fairly decent boost from tweaking the settings with my Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 LP 2*4GB sticks.





User Name- doveman
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1600
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.5v
CPU- Phenom II X4 955
BOARD- MSI 990FX-GD80
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 x64 Ultimate
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-24-1T
RAM SPEED- 1333Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 11136 MB/s
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 9005 MB/s
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 8952 MB/s
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 64.2 ns

To compare, at stock DDR3-1333Mhz, NB 2000Mhz, the results were:
Copy 10466 MB/s
Read 8107 MB/s
Write 6831 MB/s
Score 7.47GB/s
Latency 66.9 ns

winsat mem: 14911.50 MB/s

At DDR3-1600Mhz (9-9-9-24-1T), which the RAM is specified for, I got:
Copy 10560 MB/s
Read 8667 MB/s
Write 6734 MB/s
Score 7.70 GB/s
Latency 65.0 ns

At DDR3-1600Mhz (9-9-9-24-1T), NB 2400Mhz, CPU-NB 1.32v I got:
Copy 11602 MB/s
Read 9457 MB/s
Write 7883 MB/s
Score 8.67 GB/s
Latency 61.5 ns

winsat mem 18172.96 MB/s

With the RAM at 1600Mhz, the highest NB I could boot at was 2600Mhz (with CPU-NB 1.32v, NB 1.3v) which gave the following but wasn't stable (I was getting crashes in Explorer):

Copy 11867 MB/s
Read 9822 MB/s
Write 8457 MB/s
Score 9.14 GB/s
Latency 60.4 ns

winsat mem 19929.93 MB/s

So I decided to drop the RAM back to 1333Mhz and see if I could increase the NB, which is how I got my current results with the NB @ 2800Mhz, which are somewhat slower in MaxxMemm for everything except Write speed, which gets a nice boost, but gives a better result with winsat mem.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jan 7, 2012)

DOM said:


> I've done 7-10-7-24 T1 at 2133 with mine but on ud5 p67 that I rma
> 
> New to this asus mb so don't know all the settings yet been to busy playing bf3 lol but ill see if u can get a 5.5 run tonight after work  on water lol
> 
> ...




Very Fast.

Reached memory score looks like it is capped at 24GB/sec.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2012)

doveman said:


> Not very impressive compared to what others here have achieved, but I've got a fairly decent boost from tweaking the settings with my Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 LP 2*4GB sticks.
> 
> [url]http://img848.imageshack.us/img848/1815/rambench.png[/URL]
> 
> ...



Updated.    Thanks.


----------



## SonDa5 (Jan 8, 2012)

G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-17000CL9Q-8GBZH

SonDa5
Intel 
Gskill 4x2GB PC3-1700 Model F3-1700CL9Q-8GBZH
1.63v
i5-2500K
MSI Z68A GD65 G3
Windows 7 64bit Pro
9-11-10-28-2T
2138mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-  27482
MEM READ (MB/sec)-  24868
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 24708
MEM LATENCY (ns)-     42.7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2188756


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> http://minidriven.com/BlacknBlueforIB/5ghzram.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Updated.


----------



## badatgames18 (Jan 10, 2012)

sorry chicken patty, i totally didn't format my first submission lol..

here is my current mem setup





badatgames18
Intel
Corsair GTX2
RAM Voltage - 1.58v 
CPU- 2600k @ 4.6ghz 
BOARD- M4E
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 x64
RAM TIMINGS- 7-7-5-20-68 1T
RAM SPEED- ~2000mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-27008
MEM READ (MB/sec)-25978
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-22990
MEM LATENCY (ns)-38.9

my 24/7 settings.. i usually run 7-8-7-21 2133 but my current chip can't handle 4 DIMM hyper on 1:8.. so have to result to using this instead ;_;

old tridents:






badatgames18
Intel
Gskill Trident
RAM Voltage - 1.8v 
CPU- 2600k @ 5.4ghz 
BOARD- M4E
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 x64
RAM TIMINGS- 6-9-6-29-1T
RAM SPEED- ~2133mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-29007
MEM READ (MB/sec)-27743
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-26661
MEM LATENCY (ns)-37.6


These were ok bin bbse.. the gskill 2133 8-9-8 or 2200 9-9-9 should be top bin bbse and can usually do 6-9-6-20 2200+
which will be as fast as say... 7-7-5, or 7-7-6 super tight hypers @ 2133. (wait.. well in things like super pi... maxxmem will always like frequency i think)


----------



## X800 (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are my current setup.
User Name- X800
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Corsair Vengeance 
RAM Voltage - 1.6
CPU- Intel Core i7 2700k
BOARD- ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Ultimate X64
RAM TIMINGS- 10-10-10-27 2T
RAM SPEED- 1960mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 25820
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 23662
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 22928
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 47.1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll update when I get home guys.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 12, 2012)

User Name- JrRacinFan
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Mushkin Ridgebacks 
RAM Voltage - 1.65
CPU- Intel Core i5 655k @ 4.7Ghz
BOARD- Gigabyte P55-UD3R
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Ultimate X64
RAM TIMINGS- 7-9-7-26-1T
RAM SPEED- 1880mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 11777
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 12438
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 9781
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 67.5


----------



## Woomack (Jan 12, 2012)

Intel/AMD - AMD
RAM - 4GB ( 2x2GB ) Corsair Dominator GT 2000C8 ( PSC )
RAM Voltage - 1.725V
CPU- FX -8120
BOARD - ASUS Crosshair V Formula
OPERATING SYSTEM - Win 7 64bit
RAM TIMINGS - 7-11-7-24 2T
RAM SPEED - 2515 MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec) - 20169
MEM READ (MB/sec) - 15677
MEM WRITE (MB/sec) - 13065
MEM LATENCY (ns) - 46.5



My cpu has CPU/NB limit at about 3060MHz :shadedshu. It's hard to make anything better without higher clock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2012)

User Name- JrRacinFan
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Mushkin Ridgebacks 
RAM Voltage - 1.65
CPU- Intel Core i5 655k @ 4.4Ghz
BOARD- Gigabyte P55-UD3R
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Ultimate X64
RAM TIMINGS- 8-10-8-24-1T
RAM SPEED- 2000mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 12333
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 12639
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 10156
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 67.5





doveman said:


> With the RAM at 1600Mhz, the highest NB I could boot at was 2600Mhz (with CPU-NB 1.32v, NB 1.3v) which gave the following but wasn't stable (I was getting crashes in Explorer):
> 
> Copy 11867 MB/s
> Read 9822 MB/s
> ...




"with CPU-NB 1.32v" Actually try lowering this to 1.25-1.27v


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120113/Capture020.jpg
> 
> User Name- JrRacinFan
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



HMM those scores are kinda low Jr? 

These are at 1600MHZ CL8 1.545V


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2012)

BIG difference between Sandy and Clarkdale. For Clarkdale it's maxing out the IMC.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> BIG difference between Sandy and Clarkdale. For Clarkdale it's maxing out the IMC.



Ah! I see now, Those are nice clocks none the less!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 23, 2012)

User Name- JrRacinFan
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Mushkin Ridgebacks 
RAM Voltage - 1.65
CPU- Intel Core i5 655k @ 4.6Ghz
BOARD- Gigabyte P55-UD3R
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Ultimate X64
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-24-1T
RAM SPEED- 2000mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 12531
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 13144
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 10284
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 65.4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2012)

badatgames18 said:


> sorry chicken patty, i totally didn't format my first submission lol..
> 
> here is my current mem setup
> 
> ...





X800 said:


> Here are my current setup.
> User Name- X800
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> RAM- Corsair Vengeance
> ...





JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120112/Capture006.jpg
> 
> User Name- JrRacinFan
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...





Woomack said:


> Intel/AMD - AMD
> RAM - 4GB ( 2x2GB ) Corsair Dominator GT 2000C8 ( PSC )
> RAM Voltage - 1.725V
> CPU- FX -8120
> ...





JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120113/Capture020.jpg
> 
> User Name- JrRacinFan
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...





JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120122/Capture061.jpg
> 
> User Name- JrRacinFan
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



Updated.


----------



## DOM (Jan 23, 2012)

I need to get my 2500k @ 5.9 see what #s it gets


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2012)

Add as an additional entry CP. These are different sticks. 





User Name- JrRacinFan
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- G.Skill RipjawX
RAM Voltage - 1.6
CPU- Intel Core i5 655k @ 4.3Ghz
BOARD- Gigabyte P55-UD3R
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Ultimate X64
RAM TIMINGS- 10-10-10-27-1T
RAM SPEED- 2050mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 13017
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 13386
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 10792
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 65.9


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Work laptop

User Name- Brandonwh64
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Hyundai Electronics
RAM Voltage - 1.9
CPU- Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo P8700
BOARD- Dell 0G866N
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows XP
RAM TIMINGS- 6-6-6-18-1T
RAM SPEED- 798mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 5310
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 5838
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 5259
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 87.4


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2012)

Use this entry instead CP. Afraid I will need to dig out the H50 for higher core clocks.





User Name- JrRacinFan
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- G.Skill RipjawX
RAM Voltage - 1.6
CPU- Intel Core i5 655k @ 4.7Ghz
BOARD- Gigabyte P55-UD3R
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Ultimate X64
RAM TIMINGS- 9-10-9-27-1T
RAM SPEED- 2050mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 13388
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 13416
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 10858
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 64.7

@Brandon

Nice!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Link me to the model of those sticks Jr!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=357

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn Nice sticks, those are the step above mine. I wonder if mine would clock to these?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2012)

Could always try 'em. I had to run up my QPI/VTT so high on that last run its pathetic. Too bad I couldn't do any 3dmark runs at that speed due to an unstable IMC.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 26, 2012)

Not even worth an edit,  can't go any faster with 24gigs I guess..  oh well


----------



## revin (Jan 29, 2012)

Just finished putting the new Z68 system about 1 hr ago
I can NOT get this ram to boot at 2133  XMP or manual settings
Supposed to be 1.5v chips but even trying 1.65 they refuse to go 
Any way here's my first bench of any with this new stuff!
 Only setting that is manual is the 1866 speed, all timings and voltage is Auto
They appear to be a fair set other than no rated speed

User Name- revin
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Mushkin Enhanced 2133
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.5 
CPU- i7 2600K
BOARD- Intel DZ68BC Extreme
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 Gamer Edition
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-27-1t
RAM SPEED- 1862
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 24605 
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 23929
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 22265 
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 45.4
...................................................................................test note............................................................Samsung 1900


----------



## Woomack (Feb 2, 2012)

User Name- Woomack
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- G.Skill F3-17000CL9D-4GBXMD ( 2133 9-10-9-28 2N 1.50V , PSC )
CPU- FX-8120
BOARD- ASUS CHVF
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 Pro 64b
RAM TIMINGS- 10-13-12-28-1T
RAM SPEED- 2817
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 19103
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 14418
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 12030
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 49.8



It's maybe not better result than my last one but this is other memory set and with higher clocks


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 4, 2012)

User Name- SonDa5
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 Model F3-17000CL9Q-8GBZH
CPU- i5-2500k
BOARD- MSI Z68 GD65 G3
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 Pro 64b
RAM TIMINGS- 9-11-10-28-2T
RAM SPEED- 2128
RAM Voltage- 1.64v
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 28139
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 25370
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 25504
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 42.3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry for the delay guys, updated.



JrRacinFan said:


> Add as an additional entry CP. These are different sticks.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120125/Capture072.jpg
> 
> User Name- JrRacinFan
> ...





brandonwh64 said:


> Work laptop
> 
> User Name- Brandonwh64
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...





JrRacinFan said:


> Use this entry instead CP. Afraid I will need to dig out the H50 for higher core clocks.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120125/Capture073.jpg
> 
> User Name- JrRacinFan
> ...





johnspack said:


> Not even worth an edit,  can't go any faster with 24gigs I guess..  oh well
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120126/ramslow1.png



If you wish you have it added, just let me know and fill out the format.  



revin said:


> Just finished putting the new Z68 system about 1 hr ago
> I can NOT get this ram to boot at 2133  XMP or manual settings
> Supposed to be 1.5v chips but even trying 1.65 they refuse to go
> Any way here's my first bench of any with this new stuff!
> ...





Woomack said:


> User Name- Woomack
> Intel/AMD- AMD
> RAM- G.Skill F3-17000CL9D-4GBXMD ( 2133 9-10-9-28 2N 1.50V , PSC )
> CPU- FX-8120
> ...





SonDa5 said:


> http://minidriven.com/BlacknBlueforIB/gdkillbaby.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rangerone766 (Feb 6, 2012)

User Name- rangerone766
Intel/AMD- intel 
RAM- mushkin 997008 1866@2212
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.6ish
CPU- 2600k
BOARD- msi z68-gd65
OPERATING SYSTEM- win7 pro
RAM TIMINGS- 10-11-10-28
RAM SPEED-  2212mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 26252 
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 25850
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 22999
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 43.3ns

still tweeking on this ram, but this is why i love Mushkin ram. never had a single issue with it.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll be posting some Maxxmem benches on the low profile sammy's tonight or tomorrow. Depends on when my water cooling gear gets here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> I'll be posting some Maxxmem benches on the low profile sammy's tonight or tomorrow. Depends on when my water cooling gear gets here.



wished I could have caught those before I bought my gskills! They look like they have Plenty of potential.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 6, 2012)

Quick and dirty, because this bench is now kinda useless(also, not bad, 733 MHz OC, almost 50%):





User Name- cadaveca
Intel/AMD- Intel 
RAM- mushkin 996826 1600@2333
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.65v
CPU- 3960X
BOARD- ASUS P9X79 Deluxe
OPERATING SYSTEM- Win7 Ultimate SP1 64-bit
RAM TIMINGS- 9-11-9-28
RAM SPEED- 2333 MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 16317 
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 23343
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 15590
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 50.8.ns


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

rangerone766 said:


> User Name- rangerone766
> Intel/AMD- intel
> RAM- mushkin 997008 1866@2212
> RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.6ish
> ...



Updated.



cadaveca said:


> Quick and dirty, because this bench is now kinda useless(also, not bad, 733 MHz OC, almost 50%):
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45629&stc=1&d=1328570524
> 
> ...



Updated.
What bench is useless?  MAXXMEM?


----------



## AsRock (Feb 7, 2012)

User Name- AsRock
Intel/AMD- INTEL
RAM- 4x4GB Samsung DDR3
CPU- Intel LAG 775 Q9550 @ 3.8
BOARD- Gigabyte P45 ES3G
OPERATING SYSTEM- Vista x64 ULT
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-51 ( default 11-11-11-28 @ 1600 1.35v ) ( cannot get T1 timings  )
RAM SPEED- "900MHz"
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 10127
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 8944
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 8741
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 61.3


----------



## vega22 (Feb 8, 2012)

User Name- marsey99
 Intel/AMD- INTEL
 RAM- 4x2GB Kingston loVo DDR3 1600
 CPU- Intel 2500 k
 BOARD- Gigabyte z68a d3
 OPERATING SYSTEM- win 7 64 u
 RAM TIMINGS- 9-10-9-28
 RAM SPEED- 1067MHz
 MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 25963
 MEM READ (MB/sec)- 24857
 MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 20441
 MEM LATENCY (ns)- 45.5


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What bench is useless? MAXXMEM?



To me yes, maxxmem. It doesn't scale on X79. As the numbers I posted above show. Teh latency seems correct, but it fails to utilize all channels.

I dunno how to fix that


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 8, 2012)

X79 has higher latency? That cause of the extra channels?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> X79 has higher latency? That cause of the extra channels?



I actaully think it's more an impact of the huge amount of L3 cache, but yeah, it could be that too. Could be both. It's not like it's that much slower, but yeah, per-channel utilization does seem less, but that makes sense if the workload isn't actually filling the bus in the first place. It's realyl ahrd to say exactly what is at fault without extensive testing, which requires tools that are capable.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 9, 2012)

Still trying to squeeze more out of my 24gb system,  the latency when using all six slots is a killer, got a bit more...




Edit: had to up ram volts to 1.64,  but first gen i7s seem to like that....


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 9, 2012)

Not for record just wanted to share the 32m performance. To compare to the S2011 performance that Cadaveca posted.







Looks like the higher MaxMem score scales with the higher 32m score.


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 22, 2012)

noticed the thread and thought , yea im a memory maniac so tried to grab the tool and... oops


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 22, 2012)

It's a total false positive. Never had an issue with a virus from downloading Maxxmem.


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 22, 2012)

ok, ill go with that.. will knock of nod and give it a go, cheers bud


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2012)

User Name- JrRacinFan
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Mushkin Ridgebacks 
RAM Voltage - 1.65
CPU- Intel Core i5 655k @ 4.6Ghz
BOARD- Asus Max III Gene
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Ultimate X64
RAM TIMINGS- 9-10-9-27-1T
RAM SPEED- 2006mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 13053
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 13205
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 10659
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 65.9


----------



## damric (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Locksmith (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2012)

AsRock said:


> User Name- AsRock
> Intel/AMD- INTEL
> RAM- 4x4GB Samsung DDR3
> CPU- Intel LAG 775 Q9550 @ 3.8
> ...





marsey99 said:


> User Name- marsey99
> Intel/AMD- INTEL
> RAM- 4x2GB Kingston loVo DDR3 1600
> CPU- Intel 2500 k
> ...





JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120223/Capture007.jpg
> 
> User Name- JrRacinFan
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...



Updated. 

For those who posted but didn't put the format, please add it to your post and advise once you do so i can add to the list.  Thank you.


----------



## dumo (Mar 1, 2012)

User Name-                  Dumo
Intel/AMD-                   Intel
RAM-                          Team Xtreme LV 2400 C9 4X4GB
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.65V
CPU-                           I7 3820
BOARD-                       Asus Rampage IV Extreme
OPERATING SYSTEM-     Windows 7 64
RAM TIMINGS-              10-12-12-31 1T
RAM SPEED-                 2604 
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-     19828
MEM READ (MB/sec)-     25638
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-   19533
MEM LATENCY (ns)-      43.8


----------



## coolhand411 (Mar 1, 2012)

dumo said:


> User Name-                  Dumo
> Intel/AMD-                   Intel
> RAM-                          Team Xtreme LV 2400 C9 4X4GB
> RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.65V
> ...



nice speed dumo ,..i have to ask you ..i noticed that all X79 platforms/SB-E can't score much in Maxxmem compared to SB/1155 ,why ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2012)

coolhand411 said:


> nice speed dumo ,..i have to ask you ..i noticed that all X79 platforms/SB-E can't score much in Maxxmem compared to SB/1155 ,why ?



This might be your answer.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2541999&postcount=539


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just for fun!
Waiting for all my goodies to come so I can compare with my Laptop


----------



## coolhand411 (Mar 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> This might be your answer.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2541999&postcount=539



how about AIDA64 ..same thing ?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 1, 2012)

coolhand411 said:


> how about AIDA64 ..same thing ?



Yes, but try SiSoft Sandra.

However, I think Sandra is wrong for latency(try two sticks vs four, and you'll see what I mean). i use both of them for reviews(AIDA64 and SiSoftSandra).

If AIDA64 or MAxxmem updates to support X79 properly, it might make all the previous data invalid, so while it kinda sucks, it's not that big of an issue. What I can say, however, is that AIDA64 and MaxXmem show 0% difference between 2 and 4 sticks(dual channel vs quad channel), so clearly aren't correct with X79.


----------



## dumo (Mar 1, 2012)

coolhand411 said:


> nice speed dumo ,..i have to ask you ..i noticed that all X79 platforms/SB-E can't score much in Maxxmem compared to SB/1155 ,why ?


I really don't know why coolhand. Just got this platform and kinda happy that this 3820 can bench @ 166 strap and 2600 mem on air. 

I will go cold soon anmd hope for the best.


----------



## Woomack (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/lga2011-ddr3_3.html
Looks like you can't load IMC with 1 thread to use its full speed.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 1, 2012)

Woomack said:


> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/lga2011-ddr3_3.html
> Looks like you can't load IMC with 1 thread to use its full speed.



I tried Maxxmem's multi-test, didn't show anything different.

GOod link, BTW, thanks very much.


----------



## dumo (Mar 2, 2012)

Cpu on cold...

User Name- Dumo
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Team Xtreme LV 2400 C9 4X4GB
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.65V
CPU- I7 3820
BOARD- Asus Rampage IV Extreme
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64
RAM TIMINGS- 9-11-11-28 1T
RAM SPEED- 2412
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 21458
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 26813
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 21842
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 42.5


----------



## coolhand411 (Mar 2, 2012)

only you dumo !
Pretty nice chip


----------



## dumo (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Coolhand

Pretty happy with this chip Strong imc on 166 strap/2600 mem, but only on air...with cold it's acting strange and no stability in windows.

I will try old school 3Ds 01, 03 and 05 next...hope quad memory will @ least compete with SB


----------



## coolhand411 (Mar 2, 2012)

you going to make me go and spend money....166 strap is just crazy 
P.S. post some benches on XS


----------



## dumo (Mar 4, 2012)

Cpu mhz. wall...can't go higher.

User Name- Dumo
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Team Xtreme LV 2400 C9 4X4GB
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.65V
CPU- I7 3820
BOARD- Asus Rampage IV Extreme
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64
RAM TIMINGS- 9-11-11-28 1T
RAM SPEED- 2473
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 21556
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 27104
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 21789
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 41.8


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2012)

Great work, updated.



dumo said:


> Cpu on cold...
> 
> User Name- Dumo
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...





dumo said:


> Cpu mhz. wall...can't go higher.
> 
> User Name- Dumo
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> ...


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 9, 2012)

Is it normal for the write speed to be so low on the 32nm 1366 six cores? Even when I push 2Ghz on the ram and 3.6Ghz on the uncore it still doesn't get over about 12k.

Stock speeds


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 10, 2012)

It shows as dual channel, but it is only single.

User Name- mastrdrver
Intel/AMD- AMD
RAM- Mushkin 996646
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.5
CPU- E-350
BOARD- Zotac ZBOX-AD02-U
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 8 Consumer Preview
RAM TIMINGS- 8-8-8-20
RAM SPEED- 1066Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 4977
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 3624
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 2890
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 94.5


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 11, 2012)

User Name- mastrdrver
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Corsair Dominators 1600Mhz Cas 7
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.6
CPU- I7 970
BOARD- Asus P6T6 Revolution
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Professional
RAM TIMINGS- 9-9-9-24
RAM SPEED- 2040Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 18573
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 18014
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 12563
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 47.1


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 11, 2012)

It's no Domo overclock, but I'm pretty happy with my 3820 as well.

User Name- Aquinus
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.65
CPU- Core i7 3820
BOARD- ASUS P9X79 Deluxe
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 Professional
RAM TIMINGS- 10-11-10-28
RAM SPEED- 2333Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 18721
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 24221
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 18478
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 46.4


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 11, 2012)

User Name- MetalRacer
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- G.Skill 1600Mhz Cas 7
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.6
CPU- I7 2600k
BOARD- Asus MIVE
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 
RAM TIMINGS- 8-9-8-24 1T
RAM SPEED- 1866 Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 25679
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 24176
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 23771
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 43.8


----------



## coolhand411 (Mar 12, 2012)

I just tested two different sets of GSkill today 
here is 2 two sets of GSkill working side by side 12gb total and completely stable
8GB Gskill F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL
4GB G.SKILL F3-17600CL7D-4GBPIS
2133 10-11-10-27-2T (1.575v)..RamDisk here i come lol


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Why is my ram slower with  sp1?


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 15, 2012)

User Name- MetalRacer
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- G.Skill 2133 Mhz Cas 9
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.65
CPU- I5 3570k
BOARD- Asus M5G
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 
RAM TIMINGS- 11-13-12-28 1T
RAM SPEED- 2400 Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 29007
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 23491
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 25725
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 42.0


----------



## dumo (Apr 15, 2012)

Preview result for IB @ DDR3 2800+

Cpu on single stage cooling @ -30C


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 15, 2012)

With some disk read/writes in the background going from USB3 to SATA






User Name- JrRacinFan
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- G.Skill RipjawX
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.6
CPU- i3 2120
BOARD- Asrock Z68 Extreme4
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 
RAM TIMINGS- 9-11-9-27 1T
RAM SPEED- 1866 Mhz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 19996
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 19102
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 16471
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 53.6

@dumo

Very nice!  Can't wait!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2012)

Updated.



mastrdrver said:


> it shows as dual channel, but it is only single.
> 
> User name- mastrdrver
> intel/amd- amd
> ...





mastrdrver said:


> user name- mastrdrver
> intel/amd- intel
> ram- corsair dominators 1600mhz cas 7
> ram voltage (optional)- 1.6
> ...





aquinus said:


> it's no domo overclock, but i'm pretty happy with my 3820 as well.
> 
> User name- aquinus
> intel/amd- intel
> ...





metalracer said:


> user name- metalracer
> intel/amd- intel
> ram- g.skill 1600mhz cas 7
> ram voltage (optional)- 1.6
> ...





metalracer said:


> user name- metalracer
> intel/amd- intel
> ram- g.skill 2133 mhz cas 9
> ram voltage (optional)- 1.65
> ...





jrracinfan said:


> with some disk read/writes in the background going from usb3 to sata
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120415/capture010.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2012)

Seperate entry CP! Be aware these are the Ridgebacks:







user name- jrracinfan
intel/amd- intel
ram- Mushkin Ridgebacks
ram voltage (optional)- 1.62v
cpu- i3 2120
board- asrock z68 extreme4
operating system- windows 7 
ram timings- 9-11-9-30 1t
ram speed- 2133 mhz
mem copy (mb/sec)- 21168
mem read (mb/sec)- 21177
mem write (mb/sec)- 17723
mem latency (ns)- 45.2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2012)

Good stuff Jr.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 18, 2012)

No need to add this, just giving some results with 1866 CL6


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2012)

New Cruncher

user name- brandonwh64
intel/amd- intel
ram- Crucial Value
ram voltage (optional)- 1.5V
cpu- i3 2120
board- asrock z68 extreme4
operating system- windows 7 
ram timings- 9-9-9-24 1t
ram speed- 1333 mhz
mem copy (mb/sec)- 18375
mem read (mb/sec)- 15855
mem write (mb/sec)- 16037
mem latency (ns)- 59.4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120420/maxmem2120.png
> 
> New Cruncher
> 
> ...




Updated.


----------



## Woomack (Apr 23, 2012)

Nothing special but I haven't seen this ram in this thread. Seems like cpu speed really counts here 

user name- Woomack
intel/amd- intel
ram- Crucial Ballistix Elite 1600 2x 4GB
cpu- Celeron G530 @ stock
board- ASUS Maximus V Gene
operating system- Win 7 Ultimate
ram timings- 7-7-7-20 1T
ram speed- 1866 mhz
mem copy (mb/sec)- 15929
mem read (mb/sec)- 16118
mem write (mb/sec)- 13100
mem latency (ns)- 53.5


----------



## dumo (Apr 23, 2012)

User Name- Dumo
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Team Xtreme LV 2400 C9 4X4GB
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 
CPU- I5 3570K ES E1 stepping 9
BOARD- Asus Maximus V Gene
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64
RAM TIMINGS- 10-13-12-21-1T
RAM SPEED- 2826
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 33094
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 29710
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 27366
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 36.6


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2012)

Woomack said:


> Nothing special but I haven't seen this ram in this thread. Seems like cpu speed really counts here
> 
> user name- Woomack
> intel/amd- intel
> ...





dumo said:


> User Name- Dumo
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> RAM- Team Xtreme LV 2400 C9 4X4GB
> RAM Voltage (Optional)-
> ...



Updated.    Sick #'s dumo!


----------



## Aquinus (May 8, 2012)

Not to kick start a dead thread, but I think people will find this interesting. Does MAXXMem really measure *memory* bandwidth?

I ran my 3820 at the same memory speed in quad, triple, and dual channel modes and ran MAXXMem each time.

Quad:




Triple:




Dual:


----------



## mastrdrver (May 9, 2012)

The benchmark is single threaded. There is a multi threaded version of the benchmark.


----------



## Aquinus (May 9, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> The benchmark is single threaded. There is a multi threaded version of the benchmark.



This one?


----------



## mastrdrver (May 9, 2012)

Yes.

I find that benchmark more useful when tweaking my system for everyday use.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2012)

This any good?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2012)

So, if we use the multi threaded version, what scores would we be using?  The first line of each category?  If so I can just make a separate spreadhseet...  Have one for each verison.


----------



## Aquinus (May 10, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> So, if we use the multi threaded version, what scores would we be using?  The first line of each category?  If so I can just make a separate spreadhseet...  Have one for each verison.



You kind of already have the very first row of each section. I'm under the impression that this is actually the same test but on up to 3 threads. Each subsequent score was the memory bandwidth using MMX, SSE, or Streaming on additional threads. I would record all 3. Technically the T3 would represent how much memory bandwidth total the client has, where the first really only says what can this CPU do on one thread. Honestly, triple and quad channel suffer on a single thread because a single core can't use all the available bandwidth and you really need a second thread (notice with mine where bandwidth almost doubled between 1 threads to 2 threads with quad-channel memory). Honestly, I would record all 3, then you can see what does well on one thread and what does well on multiple threads.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 11, 2012)

The bandwidth is also measured using 3 different methods. Though yes it is only 3 thread load. I was thinking that it was more.



JrRacinFan said:


> This any good?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120508/Capture065.jpg



Maybe?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> You kind of already have the very first row of each section. I'm under the impression that this is actually the same test but on up to 3 threads. Each subsequent score was the memory bandwidth using MMX, SSE, or Streaming on additional threads. I would record all 3. Technically the T3 would represent how much memory bandwidth total the client has, where the first really only says what can this CPU do on one thread. Honestly, triple and quad channel suffer on a single thread because a single core can't use all the available bandwidth and you really need a second thread (notice with mine where bandwidth almost doubled between 1 threads to 2 threads with quad-channel memory). Honestly, I would record all 3, then you can see what does well on one thread and what does well on multiple threads.



So I would say just get a whole new spreadsheet for those who want to add the multi threaded one.  This way we don't mix up scores and keep everything organized.


----------



## coolhand411 (Jul 3, 2012)

User Name- coolhand411
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Team Xtreem LV 2400 C9 2X4GB
CPU- I5 3770K 
BOARD- GA-Z77-UD5H
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64
RAM TIMINGS- 9-11-11-28-1T
RAM SPEED- 2500
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 30317
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 29529
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 25175
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 38.6





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SonDa5 (Jul 4, 2012)

Coolhad411 I have been eyeballing that set of ram at newegg for a few weeks.  Great results.

If I wasn't such a big fan of Gskill ram I would get that set of ram.


----------



## Irony (Jul 4, 2012)

User Name-Irony
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM-Gskill RipjawsX 1600 2x4gb (8gb)
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 1.50
CPU-AMD 1090T x6 @4.0
BOARD-Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty AM3+
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 (64-bit)
RAM TIMINGS-10-10-10-24-2T
RAM SPEED-1600; OC to 1840
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-14415
MEM READ (MB/sec)-10918
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-9767
MEM LATENCY (ns)-52.8





This is an old OC, just came accross this thread. I have 16gb now, just running at 1600. I think my score with those is 13147 read, don't remember the rest.


----------



## Woomack (Jul 4, 2012)

user name- Woomack
intel/amd- intel
ram- G.Skill RipjawsX 2x2GB 2133 9-10-9-28 2T
cpu- i7 3770K
board- ASUS Maximus V Gene
operating system- Win 7 Enterprise
ram timings- 8-11-8-28 1T
ram speed- 2400 MHz
mem copy (mb/sec)- 31538
mem read (mb/sec)- 30400
mem write (mb/sec)- 27323
mem latency (ns)- 37.8



I found some "older" test and just wanted to add it. 
Screenshot is without cpu-z but maxxmem/mem tweakit are showing memory timings etc. Cpu was on SS, 5.5GHz.


----------



## coolhand411 (Jul 4, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Coolhad411 I have been eyeballing that set of ram at newegg for a few weeks.  Great results.
> 
> If I wasn't such a big fan of Gskill ram I would get that set of ram.



This is my second set (one bad stick on the first set)..yeah i'm also loyal Gskill fan but since i got the Xtreem RAM it's my 24/7 set ,great RAM SonDa.... get it and you won't regret it

P.S. too bad i'm IMC limited ...whish i could find binned i5/7


----------



## Woomack (Jul 4, 2012)

coolhand411 said:


> This is my second set (one bad stick on the first set)..yeah i'm also loyal Gskill fan but since i got the Xtreem RAM it's my 24/7 set ,great RAM SonDa.... get it and you won't regret it
> 
> P.S. too bad i'm IMC limited ...whish i could find binned i5/7



Most IMC are limited to about 2600 on air/water. To make it run higher you need sub zero cooling and it still depends a lot from memory. 
For example my TridentX 2400/Samsung IC are making up to 2600 10-10-13 but 2650+ is no boot , no matter what voltage or timings. On the same cooling all my PSC are making 2800-3000+.



pretty bad performance, have to work on that, on the other hand hard to complain as I won it in hwbot comp.


----------



## coolhand411 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah...but my CPU won't go north of 2400 ,i have try PCS/Hynix/Samsung (all type of settings /voltages ,etc)with no avail,if i could run 2600 strap i would be very hapy man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2012)

coolhand411 said:


> User Name- coolhand411
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> RAM- Team Xtreem LV 2400 C9 2X4GB
> CPU- I5 3770K
> ...





Woomack said:


> user name- Woomack
> intel/amd- intel
> ram- G.Skill RipjawsX 2x2GB 2133 9-10-9-28 2T
> cpu- i7 3770K
> ...



Updated.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 26, 2012)

*Main rig*

User Name-catnipkiller
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-3xpatriot 1600 XMP ram
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 
CPU-i7 920@4GHZ
BOARD-gigabyteX58A-UD3R
OPERATING SYSTEM-win 7 pro
RAM TIMINGS-9-9-9-23-86
RAM SPEED-1528
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-18285
MEM READ (MB/sec)-15394
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-15106
MEM LATENCY (ns)-52.9


----------



## dumo (Oct 3, 2012)

User Name- Dumo
Intel/AMD- Intel
RAM- Corsair Dominator Plat. 2666C10
RAM Voltage (Optional)- 
CPU- I7-3770K
BOARD- Asus MVE
OPERATING SYSTEM- Windows 7 64
RAM TIMINGS- 10-12-12-25-1T
RAM SPEED- 2884
MEM COPY (MB/sec)- 32187
MEM READ (MB/sec)- 30484
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)- 26818
MEM LATENCY (ns)- 36.2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2012)

Will update later today Dumo


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 5, 2012)

No need to add just showing off my laptop with 16 gb of ram!


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 5, 2012)

User Name-agent00skid
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM-2*4GB Cosair Vengeance 1866
CPU-A6-3500
BOARD-Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 7 HP
RAM TIMINGS-9-10-9-20-27-1T
RAM SPEED-1866
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-10260
MEM READ (MB/sec)-9190
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-7830
MEM LATENCY (ns)-58.4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2012)

dumo said:


> User Name- Dumo
> Intel/AMD- Intel
> RAM- Corsair Dominator Plat. 2666C10
> RAM Voltage (Optional)-
> ...





agent00skid said:


> User Name-agent00skid
> Intel/AMD-AMD
> RAM-2*4GB Cosair Vengeance 1866
> CPU-A6-3500
> ...



UPDATED


----------



## mrtrojan (Apr 21, 2014)

would you guys please help me with some settings on making my rig better thanks


----------



## varand (Aug 29, 2014)

MaxxMem World Record

http://hwbot.org/submission/2614373_varand_maxxmem_ddr3_sdram_3224.7_marks







 - 

 - 

 - 

 -


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice run!


----------



## Meizuman (Sep 4, 2014)

User Name-Meizuman
Intel/AMD-AMD
RAM-2x Corsair Dominator 2GB/ 2x Patriot 1GB
RAM Voltage (Optional)-
CPU-AMD Phenom II 965BE @ 3,7GHz
BOARD-Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
OPERATING SYSTEM-Win 7 64bit
RAM TIMINGS- 5-5-5-15-22
RAM SPEED-458/916MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-10442
MEM READ (MB/sec)-8286
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-8078
MEM LATENCY (ns)-75.8




I have to say I'm pretty pleased that I didn't go for a new mobo and DDR3 years back. At least looking at other scores, seems like there would be no significant gains.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 14, 2015)

Is anyone still interested in this thread or is it essentially dead? I'm just curious I just downloaded this program again and be nice to have some current results to compare to unless there is another newer version of this thread?


----------



## kn00tcn (Apr 14, 2015)

dalekdukesboy said:


> Is anyone still interested in this thread or is it essentially dead? I'm just curious I just downloaded this program again and be nice to have some current results to compare to unless there is another newer version of this thread?


ooh i forgot about this app, it's easy for anyone to try

as for your question, other tools like AIDA have the exact same tests (read/write/copy/latency), so if you want comparisons, just find those results (ram reviews as well)


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 14, 2015)

maxmem is vaporware hasn't had a update in ages
and it makes my system hang when run due to a outdated version of cpu-z used


----------



## Cartel (Apr 17, 2015)

Not much to see here...AMD's memory controller stinks


----------



## john_doe (Jul 3, 2019)

there is a new version out:


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 7, 2019)

I remember this from ~2010.

As I recall, it never seemed to quite agree with other memory testing apps.


----------



## delshay (Jul 7, 2019)

Arctucas said:


> I remember this from ~2010.
> 
> As I recall, it never seemed to quite agree with other memory testing apps.
> 
> View attachment 126348View attachment 126349



very impressive latency.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 7, 2019)

delshay said:


> very impressive latency.



That was stock.

Tweaked:


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 9, 2019)

Maxmemm def gives some odd results. Even the 2nd one i ran here is odd. @Arctucas JEBUS!! that clock speed and ram. That your everday speed, or bench speeds?


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 9, 2019)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Maxmemm def gives some odd results. Even the 2nd one i ran here is odd. @Arctucas JEBUS!! that clock speed and ram. That your everday speed, or bench speeds?
> 
> View attachment 126440



The first post is everyday, with RAM running XMP, second was just a quick OC session.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 9, 2019)

Arctucas said:


> The first post is everyday, with RAM running XMP, second was just a quick OC session.


Are you stable there during the "quick" oc sessions lol


----------



## john_doe (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Arctucas (Jul 13, 2019)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Are you stable there during the "quick" oc sessions lol



I ran AIDA64 benchmark and AIDA64 Stability Test.

CPU throttled because of heat, but system did not crash. 

Was it 'stable'?

Another quick OC.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jul 13, 2019)

Arctucas said:


> I ran AIDA64 benchmark and AIDA64 Stability Test.
> 
> CPU throttled because of heat, but system did not crash.
> 
> ...



So the CPU throttled during the generating of these two benchmarks? I'm just making sure I'm reading that correctly.


----------



## john_doe (Jul 13, 2019)

@*Arctucas




*

my current max


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 14, 2019)

dalekdukesboy said:


> So the CPU throttled during the generating of these two benchmarks? I'm just making sure I'm reading that correctly.



No, it throttled during the FPU Mandel test in the AIDA64 Benchmarks Report page, not the Cache and Memory Benchmark. My apologies for not being specific.

A little BCLK adjustment.


----------



## john_doe (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Arctucas (Jul 20, 2019)

@john_doe,

Nice score.

What does AIDA64 give you?


----------



## john_doe (Jul 20, 2019)

@Arctucas
this is the maxxmem benchmark result  Thread, so i don't use aida ( and i don't own a aida licence   )


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 20, 2019)

john_doe said:


> @Arctucas
> this is the maxxmem benchmark result  Thread, so i don't use aida ( and i don't own a aida licence   )



Understood.

Have you tried other benchmarks, such as PassMark or UserBenchmark?


----------



## TWK_OCZ (Jul 31, 2019)

*DDR4-3800 CL15*


----------



## john_doe (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## 1986nath (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Enterprise24 (Aug 17, 2019)

Mixing for fun. 2x dual ranks Hynix A-die + 1x single rank Hynix C-die + 1x single rank Micron E-die. Lowest stable timing at 1.48V


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## TWK_OCZ (Sep 1, 2019)

*DDR4-4050MHz CL16*


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Sep 1, 2019)

Maxxmem really gives some strange results, my read speeds on ddr3 are up there with 9900k's and the write/copy are half as much, which isn't consistent with any other memory test I've ever run.


----------



## john_doe (Sep 3, 2019)

Quad channel


----------



## Enterprise24 (Sep 5, 2019)

This little OEM RAM has gone too far.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2019)

Patriot Viper Steel @3800MHz CL16-19-20-36


----------



## john_doe (Sep 13, 2019)

my new ryzen config, but i can't go much further than that 
maybe need other ram's


----------



## john_doe (Sep 26, 2019)

brother's new rig


----------



## Dim0n527 (Apr 8, 2020)

*Hi from Russia to all.*
TOP 30 in the World/TOP 1 in Russia on HWBOT
CPU @5521MHz Ring @5219MHz DRAM @4418MHz
*User Name-Dim0n527
Intel/AMD-Intel
RAM-16GB (8GB x 2) G.SKILL TridentZ Royal Silver F4-4000C17D-16GTRS
RAM Voltage-1.65V
CPU-Core I5-9600KF
BOARD-ASUS Z370 ROG MAXIMUS X APEX
OPERATING SYSTEM-Windows 10 x64 Pro
RAM TIMINGS-15-15-15-28 2T
RAM SPEED-4418MHz
MEM COPY (MB/sec)-44177
MEM READ (MB/sec)-39024
MEM WRITE (MB/sec)-40683
MEM LATENCY (ns)-38.7*
This result on HWBOT


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 9, 2020)

Not sure why the window is cut off on the right side..

.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 30, 2020)

Micron E-Die 3666MHz CL16-18-15-14-32-58-550 @1.42V


----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## john_doe (Sep 5, 2020)

my new *Acer *SFF *XC780 *rig...


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi,
This bench likes a lot of cache.


----------



## Hardi (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Arctucas (Sep 15, 2020)

New kit.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Arctucas (Sep 20, 2020)

Tightened up.


----------



## _bertrandche_ (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi
happy to see ram engineers here !
someone think that i am good setting my ram ? its strong difficult
sorry for my english


----------



## basco (Oct 27, 2020)

fill out your system specs bertranche and then we talk optimize


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 28, 2020)

Tweaked a bit more.


----------



## _bertrandche_ (Oct 28, 2020)

good evening dear friends overclockers I have 2 small questions ... can we adjust the timings under o.s. ? how freq is it useful to climb? my PC is only used for 3d rendering in my work. board: maximus gene xi sticks: 2x8g ddr4 t-force 4500mhz cpu: 9900kf
Thank you


----------



## coolhand411 (Nov 4, 2020)

Daily driver


----------

